# What are you listening to these days?



## nicko

I have been listening to Brad Mehldau quite a bit, Miles Davis - Sketches of Spain, Third Day, and of course tons of Christmas music.


----------



## free rider

I've been listening to quiet, pleasurable silence. Sometimes the cat purrs, breaking the silence for a few moments. (I read a lot and appreciate a bit of quiet)

I have been wondering where I can download songs. Tried Amazon, but you have to do them one by one and pay for each one each time. Can't select a block and then download and pay.


----------



## gonefishin

I've been listening to Eva Cassidy _Songbird_ and 
Ella Fitzgeralds Christmas recently. I also got some tickets today for Buddy Guy with Lonnie Brooks & Indigenous 

enjoy the music!
dan


----------



## bughut

Seal... and an awful lot of stuff on youtube ( one thing just leads to another doesn't it)


----------



## chrose

Because of the new band I have not been listening to any "real" music :suprise:
It's mostly dance stuff of the 70's, 80's, 90's now, etc. For the holiday parties of course it's holiday music. So it's all Nik and the Nice Guys show music. But it's fun to learn and play. Otherwise the only other thing non Nik related is Blue Oyster Cult "On your feet or on your knees" :bounce::beer: Rock on....


----------



## jim berman

New Chris Cornell stuff. Although a departure from Audioslave material, still interesting material.


----------



## pete

Very recently I have been playing the heck out of Alan Parsons Project's "Tales of Mystery and Imagination Edgar Allen Poe" I had it on album, but haven't had a record player in years so I was thrilled when I got the CD for Christmas. It is an absolutely brillant album. Of course, this time of year is Christmas music. Beyond that I am stilling listening to a lot of industrial and ebm music. For those of you not familiar, it's metal meets goth meets techno for the most part (a very simplified explanation). Right now I'm heavy into VNV Nation, Assemblage 23 and the standard Front 242 and KMFDM.

I really hate to limit myself though. I try and find something I like in most genres of music and you'll find a wide selection of musical tastes in my CD and mp3 collection.


----------



## ed buchanan

Fifties Classic Doo-*** by assorted groups of the era


----------



## shroomgirl

alot of quiet or NPR.....funny, pulled out Miles Davis CD last week....had not played Sketches of Spain in a couple years. 

Fine Young Cannabals, Van Morrison's Moondance, Melissa Etheridge your little secret, Dusty Springfield, Van Halen, Johnny Mathis, Nat King Cole, Tony Bennet, Frank Sinatra, CCR, Motown, DMB,CSNY.......eclectic....now if I ever get the stereo plugged in again it'd be Allen Parson's Project, loads of Jethro Tull, Possibly Fogelburg, Clash, Janis Joplin, Chicago, etc....1970's mainly.
:smoking::smiles:

Though the NPR classic picks were outstanding, I'm going to have to explore getting a couple of them.....hope they come in Cd's.


----------



## nicko

No Styx? I don't believe it...


----------



## jim berman

Now... see... I was being a good boy and not bringing up Styx. But, now you opened that box! Of course I am listening to *Styx*. Never stopped. I can't ever possibly turn my back on the official group of ChefTalk 

Also listening to: the new Gilmour - Live in Gdansk, Rush - Live in Rio, Snakes and Arrows, Audioslave - Out of Exile.


----------



## pete

I must have been absent the day this was decided because I don't ever remember it being put to a vote!!!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## shroomgirl

official group of cheftalk? ummmmm......was that a silent part of the agreement? I need to reread that contract.

Rush, ELO.......well and then there's crunk:smoking:.....bypassed the German techno noise that eldest offspring was listening to and went straight to East Side STL crunk.


----------



## bbally

Diana Krall, with her new disc coming out I just had to review all the previous work.


----------



## chefhow

Clutch, BLS and a bunch of older metal


----------



## jim berman

You missed the fine print!


----------



## just jim

Pete;252732 said:


> Very recently I have been playing the heck out of Alan Parsons Project's "Tales of Mystery and Imagination Edgar Allen Poe" It is an absolutely brillant album. quote]
> 
> Truly.
> And the term "project" was never more appropriate.
> He had something like 300 musicians for that album.
> I'm going to have to play The System of Dr Tarr & Professor Fether now.
> 
> Lately I've been listening to Jeff Healey - Mess O' Blues, his last album before his untimely death, and his recent return to the blues (he'd been doing a lot of jazz).


----------



## grilled

I'm listening to a jazz music at this very moment, and it makes me dance while preparing something healthy to eat.


----------



## allanmcpherson

My wife. And BDL, of course.

--Al


----------



## chefdrizzle

i listen to music most of the day, even in the kitchen... but at the moment the bands that surround me now are TOOL, Michael Franti & Spearhead, Gogol Bordello, Grateful Dead also including ratdog and lesh n' friends, Dave Matthews could really go on and on and on..


----------



## nicko

Speaking of where is BDL haven't seen him around lately?


----------



## peachcreek

Portishead, David Byrne, OAR, Nick Cave, Michael Franti. A bunch of new stuff lately. New year, new music.


----------



## shroomgirl

he's around....

I've gone back to listen to Diane Rheams 12/31 show with Maya Angelou, my josh that woman is a national treasure. Inspirational. Krista Tippett's speaking of faith has a series right now on virtues that is also inspirational. Now to incorporate some of those virtues into everyday life.


----------



## oldschool1982

These are all CD's I have either loaded in the home and van Disc Changer or have programed into the station presets (various themed channels) for the FM and XM radios......They are all listened to on a regular basis.

Styx, Boston, Rush, REO, Off Broadway, SRV, Triumph, Allman Bros, Molly Hatchet, ARS, Little Feat, Outlaws, Blackfoot, Foghat, Skynard, Fleetwood Mac, Toto, Genesis, Asia, Tom Petty, Led Zeppelin, Ted Nugent, Kansas, Foreigner, Beatles, Chicago, Cheap Trick, Billy Joel, Van Halen (or should I say Van Hagar), Montrose, Sammy Hagar,............ (lots more too. Too many to name). Then there's Better than Ezra, Foo Fighters, REM, STP, some Pearl Jam, Gin Blossoms, Green Day, etc....... Plus Elgin Wells, Frank, Deano, Sammy, Rosemary Clooney, etcc, etc, etc Benny Goodman etc, etc, etc so lets just say the Standards, 40's-50's jazz and swing. There is a little classical I have but I can't name anything off-hand that I listen too on a regular basis


----------



## oregonyeti

I love Allan Parsons Project, and Dark Side Of The Moon (Allan Parsons produced it).

I listen to a lot of jazz, new stuff like Derek Trucks, Green Light, and Jeff Babko. I listen to Acoustic Alchemy a lot, some Yellowjackets, Weather Report,Spyro Gyra. . .

Sometimes I'm in the mood for classical--Chopin, Saint-Saens, Mozart.

Gino D'Auri plays some great Flamenco, his own compositions.


----------



## shroomgirl

did any of you see Christina Vicky Barcelona?......the music was outstanding....and it was one of Woody Allen's best, imo.


----------



## chefhow

The changer at home currently has Jack Johnson, G Love with Special Sauce, Rush, Pantera, Black Label Society, Harry Conick Jr, Micheal Buble, Sinatra, Neil Diamond, James Taylor and Gordon Lightfoot.


----------



## jim berman

Had the pleasure of cooking for the Yellowjackets back in '93, prior to Live Wires recording, then again in '99. Fantastic band! Amazing music! Saw them for the first time in '89 in a club the size of a small living room... changed my life.


----------



## sdesforges

Been listening to a lot of Buddy Guy, BB King, and something new (new to me, amyhow)...a bluesman named King Ernest Baker. ...and, as always, plenty Stevie Ray Vaughan. 

I'll throw in some Sarah Vaughn and Bille Holiday from time to time. I regularly add a bit of Thelonius Monk, Miles Davis, and John Coltrane. I like some of the Big Band era stuff, too, like Duke Ellington and Benny Goodman. Stan Getz gets some play, as does some New Orleans jazz stuff like Kermit Ruffins.


----------



## foodnfoto

Hey ChefDrizzle!
Glad to know someone else is into Michael Franti and Spearhead-love 'em. Fun with politics!
Since you're in Rochester, have you been to Mountain Jam?-they play there just about every year. 

Since I've been doing a lot of baking for work, I've been listening to Cake a lot-fun. It helps inspire the male child-unit who got an electric bass guitar for Xmas. Now if I can just keep the walls from vibrating. 

Included in the mix is some old Traffic, Black Keyes, Keb Mo and Taj Mahal.


----------



## rpmcmurphy

I've been hooked on listening to the Big Band & Swing station on the Cable (comcast) radio station thing (MusicChoice?)....have it hooked up to my sound system.....and have just been listening to that at home. Lots of Benny Goodman, Louis Armstrong, etc.

On the iPod and at work, Velvet Underground and Bob Dylan.....CCR, , Foo Fighters, Billy Joel, Elton John, Prince, Mephiskapheles, Me First and the Gimme Gimmes, Led Zeppelin, Stan Getz, Buddy Rich, Wu-Tang, Bone Thugs, a little RatM and System of a Down, amy winehouse.


----------



## koukouvagia

I listen to a lot of NPR talk radio. Radio Lab, Brian Lehrer, the Leonard Lopate Show, All Things Considered, Soundcheck, and Fresh Air are my favorites.

As far as music goes I'm a big fan of anything by Jordi Savall and at the moment I'm obsessed with the album _Du temps & de l'instant. _It's ancient music (before the 1600's) but for some reason it sounds extremely modern to me and I recommend it highly.


----------



## boar_d_laze

We recently downloaded a few seasons of a British series, _Jonathan Creek_, which uses _Dans Macabre_ as its theme. So, I've been listening to a lot of Saint Saens lately. Then the usual eclectic mix of opera, jazz, "classical," show tunes, international, swing, oldies, you name it.

BDL


----------



## oregonyeti

I bought a George Jones CD once, but not on purpose. I was labeled as Stevie Ray Vaughan. I was playing it in my car and thinking what the **** happened to SRV. Wife laughed and said that's George Jones.

Stepson liked it. He was just 6 at the time. So I played it every once in a while. Ended up kinda liking it.

Hey BDL, you've been a stranger.


----------



## bryanj

I can't seem to get the songs "Love Hurts" by Incubus and "Single Ladies (Put A Ring On It)" by Beyonce out of my head. 

Other than that, a metal-ish band called He Is Legend, a lot of early 90's rap, and (surprisingly) some 60's jazz. I just picked up first vinyl pressings of John Coltrane's "A Love Supreme" and Miles Davis' "Bitches Brew" at the local jazz/funk record store. They cost a pretty penny, but it was well worth it. Even if the economy goes down without a fight, I will always have enough extra money for three things: Food, cigarettes, and music.


----------



## koukouvagia

I'm with you Bryan.


----------



## gonefishin

Barney sing-along songs


hey...:smiles:

dan


----------



## oregonyeti

Oh man I remember those days about 10 years ago. I don't miss them at all. It was a few years later that my kids were using the talking Barney doll as a soccer ball and when they kicked him he'd say "please hug me again" Then they'd say "okay, Barney", kick him again and laugh. Cracked me up. :lol:

I might have gotten that started . .


----------



## gummy-bear

You've created monsters OregonYeti, monsters. That is pretty great though, I can admit to that. 

Haven't had the time to listen to much music lately, other than some East Village Opera Company, Trans Siberian Orchestra, and Tool in the car driving to school and work. Soon though, as soon as stuff starts to settle down some.


----------



## teamfat

Given what is happening here in the States on the 20th, I've really liked Van Morrison's _*Brand New Day*_ lately.

mjb.


----------



## foodpump

Last ime I bought a CD was about 4 years ago, and I still can't figure out why my kids need a compuker to listen to CD's or to transfer said music from CDs to those mini-walkman thingees. Why involve a compuker with music? Apple/Microsoft conspiracy....

Daughter got me some music store gift certificates for Christmas. Gave her a hard time about the Store --HMV. Told her I didn't want to go to some gay HIV clinic, HUH?!!! Yeah, well with all this pink background and pink H's and V's and stuff it must be a Aids clinic, right? Oh she gets so cute and her face gets so red when she's mad!!!!

OD'd and got the last 2 Mark Knopfler albums, Kill to get Crimson, and Shang-ri-la. Nice stuff. Took me a while to get it, but really cracked up first time I heard "Boom, like that", song was an ode to Ray Kroc, well, kinda/sorta... Love that guy--Knopfler that is....


----------



## rpmcmurphy

if any of you guys are into podcasts/radio shows.....there are 2 on the top of my list.

Food Radio in New Jersey: Welcome to the Restaurant Guys
great interviews and guests, both hosts co-own 2 highly regarded restaurants (and cocktail bar)

and 
Free Culinary School.com: The cooking podcast and blog that teaches you how to cook like a professional chef!


----------



## cookingangry

I too am hooked on the song "Love Hurts" by Incubus. Other than that I've been listening to The Sex Pistols.


----------



## just jim

Today: The Clash - London Calling


----------



## gonefishin

LOL! I'll certainly keep that in mind as our youngest grows up :lol:


----------



## nick.shu

Having a lot of time sitting at home waiting for the phone to ring, gives me time to go through my music library of 116,964 files.

Cooking at home, drinking beer and listening to Bjork seems to do it for me at the moment. Am also listening to NINs The Slip in preparation for the live show later in Feb. Maybe i'll get to chat to Trent Reznor again.

Oh yeah, according to the computer, it will play music files for about 111 days without repeating a song.


----------



## rachael24

Pretty much any country song ever written


----------



## just jim

Today: Little Feat - Waiting for Columbus (live).
*They played here at the casino a few years ago, and I picked up this autographed disc at that time.
I still consider that the best show we've had.
Amazing.


----------



## oregonyeti

I've got a new favorite, String Cheese Incident.

Music doesn't get any better than this: 
Internet Archive: Free Download: String Cheese Incident Live at Hornings Hideout on 2004-06-19


----------



## just jim

Been having a hard time convincing myself to take Chickenfoot out of the disc player lately.
Good rock and roll.


----------



## teamfat

Bob Dylan is playing tonight in town, so the local community radio station [ krcl.org ] has been doing a lot of Dylan songs. Gee, that reminds me I need to update utahblues.org with the latest schedule before tonight's blues show.

mjb.


----------



## epi

Country music. switched my TV one day in error to a Country Music channel (Classic country). I was like "Hmm, good song/music". Now I am listening to classic country music 
eace:


----------



## imlearning2cook

Coldplay- Green Eyes


----------



## crazzycat

All Portishead albums:smoking:
----------------
I want to find the best free clipart in the world!


----------



## kiwi9845

I'm really digging The Kings of Leon right now.


----------



## bryanj

John Coltrane, Miles Davis, Thelonius Monk, Wayne Shorter... Yeah, I may only be 24, but I love 60's avant-garde jazz. I just picked up a first pressing of Coltrane's "Sun Ship" on vinyl. I'm torn... Do I play it or do I lock it away? Lol.


----------



## receptenwijzer

MCM Top on Digital TV . All day long .


----------



## teamfat

If it has already been opened and played before, I'd play it one more time to record before locking it away.

mjb.


----------



## chrose

I'd say play it. Vinyl just doesn't seem to have the value it once did.

Personally I have been doing the wedding thing long enough that I don't have to listen to the songs we're doing anymore. So I am breaking out the old tunes in anticipation of the "summer band". That means basically fast guitar driven music from the 70's and 80's. A little before and a little after that too! eace:


----------



## meffy

Random jazz standards and hipster numbers sung by Blossom Dearie.


----------



## dc sunshine

Son has performance coming up, so been listening to him on acoustic. Love it  Grew up with my brothers playing guitars, so it's a good feeling when he's playing. He's a natural.


----------



## greg

Been listening to a ton of this guy. Caught him live last Sunday at a bar down the street and he's coming back June 6th!


----------



## gypsy2727

Andrea Bocelli leaving me again speechless as of late

The Stones do that for me too


----------



## ishbel

Mostly classical stuff, but also recently bought a couple of CDs - Paolo Nuttini and Jamie Cullum.


----------



## petalsandcoco

_Ishbel,_

I enjoy Paolo's music....I will have to check out Jamie Cullum....
Just bought the new "Sade" cd, 
Sade - *Soldier Of Love*

It is a whole new vibe from her last recordings. Crazy about the cd.


----------



## ishbel

Jamie Cullum is married to Sophie Dahl. He has a great following here in the UK.  sort of Jazz, sort of Big Band.

Paolo is one of my favourites at the moment. 

I am re-discovering my old favourites, the Proclaimers.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I never knew that Jamie Cullum sang : "Gran Torino".






I have been listening to his music since I just logged on....not that anything I am going to say is going to make sense to anyone right now....then maybe....

I was listening to this song....and it brought back some precious moments when I was 19, just got my drivers liscence and wanted to buy a car. It was the dead of winter, cold, blowing and I walked into a GM dealer and announced that I wanted to buy a car.

No one really paid attention to me, all bundled up in a red hat and scarf , frozen but determined that night I was going to buy a car, my first one.

I walked outside, and walked up and down the isles of cars, all covered in snow....I could barely see what car was what. After 45 minutes of walking and wondering what to do.....then....there it was....at the end of the parking lot, a red camaro , with snow all over it , I pushed the snow all off it....panic set in , like the taste of champagne for the first time, the rush of my first kiss, there I was , in love.

There was no need for any more questions.....I test drove it in the middle of a snow storm .....signed the dotted line....she was mine.

I sound like a fool ? That is ok....while I listen for the 5th time of Gran Torino as I write this, every moment of that day has come back.

My first car,..... her name ? Betty Boop....

Now I love all different types of music.....The National has been my latest (since M.B) ....but the other day my friend's daughter ( 14 yrs old) got in my car and spotted a Jo Stafford cd . She said she knew that singer and asked to hear it....I could not believe what I just heard. So I put it on.....and there we were singing "No other Love" together. If you can find "Where or When" by the Dinning Sisters, please, let me know.

I grew up in a family that played music all the time, we cooked all the time as a family. My grandparents were avid Cooks. Both sides of the family , my father (French cooking) my mother's side (English-England grandmother (born), grandfather Irish (born) .

I have had the richest , warmest , childhood. We had happiness, good food, went to school, and weekends were the only times Ii saw my father, he always worked.

While the dinners cooked the music would play....my mother telling me " Catherine, can you make your cake ?" I was 12, and I knew what my love was going to be. My grandmothers taught me , each in their own way....the rest would follow eventually.

So before I bore you even more.....I am now 43 ....

I have just put on a great tune that I am now listening to.....






And should you ever come into my kitchen and hear this , then you know....I am so happy.....

Tonight I am thankful , for all my friends here at CT, for all who make this a wonderful experience, to share, to inspire, and learn.

Thank you.

Forgive me if I have bored you in anyway.............it was not my intent...... fond de mon coeur.....


----------



## oregonyeti

That's so cool, Petals /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## cape chef

What a wonderful post petals.


----------



## phatch

The sounds of encroaching deafness. My Meniere's is taking its toll


----------



## amazingrace

To the question "What are you listening to these days?" ... Bible on iPod, various genre of music.  I also listen to the neighbors' barking dogs... way too much.  sigh.


----------



## oregonyeti

I love this!

http://new.music.yahoo.com/videos/--2138643


----------



## petalsandcoco

When on holidays just recently I picked up a cd by Cyndi Lauper called *Memphis Blues* , well I have always enjoyed blues but this song gets me swinging....just great, if you like blues you may like this : singing with B.B. King





 with t

I play this cd going to work , another one is......How blue can you get ?

It's hot out.......but this is just too cool.

(my cinzano) lol /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## cape chef

Heading down south tomorrow, perfect timing Petals.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do......have a great trip !


----------



## petalsandcoco

Ok.....two more of the same album....I am dancing in the kitchen....having a ball.

Down Don't Bother Me






Romance in the dark (smooth song)

sorry just had to add.....


----------



## gypsy2727

I'm listening to the mighty Q107 on the radio right now .....avoiding paper work...I guess that's why I'm here!....I went to a 50th B-day party for a dear friend yesterday and there were a few celebrities!  ...I mean it was a humble backyard pool party ....but I was jumping out of my skin to say something ...it was like WOW...when they got up and danced "THE TWIST" with everyone!

Celebrities are just like everyone else and can Twist on the dance floor toooooo!


----------



## just jim

The new Stone Temple Pilots.

Good to see Scott Weiland back with the band.

Sounds amazing.


----------



## shroomgirl

finally hooked in the speaker wires for the turntable....hit the vinyl in the basement and have been listening to:

Supremes: touch....came out prior to Diana

Henry Gross, Henry Gross.....love this album

Journey, Steve Perry still does it for me

Simon and Garfunkel

Jethro Tull, aqualung....not gotten into all the other Tull.

It's mind boggling how young 20 yearolds are playing the tunes we grew up with....Cecelia from Bridge over Trouble Waters has come up at least 3x this past month is bizarre locations?!

* I can still remember #1 son wanting to shock me with Marilyn Manson, "honey, Alice Cooper was there before Marilyn, the records are in the basement"

Or a 16 year old (circa 1998) excited that about new way cool song, Stairway to Heaven.....

"no, really, the album is in the basement....not new"


----------



## gypsy2727

shroomgirl said:


> finally hooked in the speaker wires for the turntable....hit the vinyl in the basement and have been listening to:
> 
> Supremes: touch....came out prior to Diana
> 
> Henry Gross, Henry Gross.....love this album
> 
> Journey, Steve Perry still does it for me
> 
> Simon and Garfunkel
> 
> Jethro Tull, aqualung....not gotten into all the other Tull.
> 
> It's mind boggling how young 20 yearolds are playing the tunes we grew up with....Cecelia from Bridge over Trouble Waters has come up at least 3x this past month is bizarre locations?!
> 
> * I can still remember #1 son wanting to shock me with Marilyn Manson, "honey, Alice Cooper was there before Marilyn, the records are in the basement"
> 
> Or a 16 year old (circa 1998) excited that about new way cool song, Stairway to Heaven.....
> 
> "no, really, the album is in the basement....not new"


That hits home for me Shroom,

My daughter was at the SARS concert here in T.O. a few years back and came home the next day asking me if I had ever heard of the band ACDC ....they apparently blew the Stones outta the water..according to my daughter. Well I got the album Back in Black out from 30 years ago and blew her and her friends outta the water...maybe moms not such a GEEK!


----------



## culinuthiast

check this guy out:

Jose James

>> Lay You Down (music'll play if you click me)

... tournee music, low and slow, solid rythym, competent musicianship...


----------



## chefedb

DOO--*** and Acapella  Group sounds , streetcorner doo *** from the 50s


----------



## cookpiper

I borrowed Paul Towndrow's new CD from my brother in-law. I have long been a fan after hearing him at a small town Cumbrian venue.


----------



## oregonyeti

Are CDs on the way out? If so, that's the 3rd music medium I'll see go to the fringes, after cassette tapes and vinyl.

Article on CNN:

http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/Music/07/19/cd.digital.sales/index.html?hpt=C1


----------



## msepicurious

OregonYeti said:


> Are CDs on the way out? If so, that's the 3rd music medium I'll see go to the fringes, after cassette tapes and vinyl.
> 
> Article on CNN:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/Music/07/19/cd.digital.sales/index.html?hpt=C1


A teenager at Best Buy more or less told me I shouldn't buy CDs.... I felt old.


----------



## shroomgirl

Reel to Reel (my dad's)

vinyl

8 track

cassette

cd

still using vinyl.....


----------



## oregonyeti

8-track, yeah I've used them too, but I see them as a gadget version of cassette tapes. Reel-to-reel, the pros used for a long time as the standard.


----------



## petalsandcoco

What is next eh Yeti ?

Tonight I youtubed Keith Jarrett because I read an article by Mark Menden (Exec Chef of Carnivale in Chicago) and he said that he was really enjoying the new CD " The melody at Night, With You " while he cooks.

So tonight I searched and found this song "Somewhere over the Rainbow" which is a beautiful song period but this time I closed my eyes and by the end of the song................(pass the kleenex please). Just beautiful. The way music should be sometimes, raw and pure.






Thanks.


----------



## bughut

If u havnt tried band of horses... Their Infinite arms album is magic. especially the track Factory.   Smacks of crowded house???... Great violins

Enjoyed your posts Petals. Bin away for a while. Gd to see u.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Bughut,

So good to hear from you, I will check out the music .....take care my friend, missed you !


----------



## semperfemme

A little bit of everything lately. I have eclectic taste overall, but recently it's been a lot of dance/club hits- The Freemasons, Ben Hill, Madonna, Kaskade, Gaelle Addison, Samantha James. I'm probably going to be slipping into a nice Brazilian Lounge for the end of the summer into the fall- as I feel as if things are finally starting to mellow out from a hectic summer.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I went to see the Michael Buble concert in Ottawa last weekend. His latest CD "Crazy Love" is full of wonderful songs . He opened his concert with this song "Cry me a River" and .......well if your into big band, this was quite the show. I kindly asked him to stop singing directly to me but.....you know how it is ? (cough cough)






Another nice song : 




and:



 ( Stardust-most beautiful lyrics- Nat King Cole does it great too) ......what a concert.


----------



## ringtonebeat

Just went to four nights of Phish (phish shows are always my vactions) in In and Wis, so ive been lisenting to that lately.


----------



## cactusheart

"The book of heavy metal" by Dream Evil... but NEVER the 1st song! I HATE it and always skip it whenever it comes up *lol*. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## petalsandcoco

Hello There................forgive me for the delay.......I have had not been able to write as much but when I do have a chance I try to read your posts which keep me very much informed about so many things. Ten Years Nicko.....wonderful. For all for you that have asked about me.....still very much alive and working hard.

I have been traveling, to much to go into detail about. Saw the most beautiful concert abroad and I just had to share this artist with you. Not just this song but all of her songs. If you enjoy jazz...........this is just awesome. Her Album, " My one and only thrill", just soothes the soul .










 Melody Gardot : Baby I'm a fool





 Melody gardot I

"If the stars were mine"

then of course........."Who will comfort me" , " My one and only thrill ".............





 "Love me like a river does".

Your thought of............stay well my friends.  ()X By the way the thread have been so enlightening, it truly is a great site.


----------



## iplaywithfire

A few tunes that I've been infatuated with lately are:

Quiet Dawn, Nostalgia 77

Optical Illusions, William Orbit (Billy Buttons Mix)

Stay the Same, Bonobo (feat. Andreya Triana)

I've mostly been listening while doing random chores at home to relax after work, so those three are pretty chill songs, but still lively IMO.


----------



## pete

Okay, so for the past month or so I've been on this Dr. Horrible kick.  Been listening to the soundtrack from Dr. Horrible's Sing-along Blog quite a bit and singing it constantly at work.


----------



## tylerm713

Geez, I've been listening to everything lately. CCR, Kid Cudi, Elton John, and Pete Fountain to name a few.


----------



## dc sunshine

Been listening to my parents, as always /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

But on more a serious note, anything by James Brown or Barry White are touching a chord with me. INXS and U2 as well.

Oh no, giving away my age here.......ha! I've earned the years /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif - and every grey hair.

P.S. Hey petals, welcome back - it's great to hear from you in here! Long time no see, hope all is well.

Daina


----------



## gonefishin

petalsandcoco said:


> Hello There................


 Petals & Coco, glad you're doing well and it's good to hear from you. Busy can be good, although sometimes tiring. I wish you nothing too sweet and always just a little bit of bitterness, ≥ 70% wishes to you /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

be good!


----------



## durangojo

well petals, for the love of jesus, welcome back! good good to hear from you...melody gardot is my absolute favorite female artist...both 'love me like a river does' and 'worrisome heart' always send me into a tailspin......i listen to both at max volume!......also, all things Bocelli...that man could sing the phone book and reduce me to a puddle....lots of other random music from npr, when i can get it...i like the putamayo series...world reggae, latin women, women of jazz, buena vista social club...all things blues and jazz..clapton,miles, of course, willie, mozart...all of it really with the exception of heavy metal..guess i just need a melody...hey all, while i got you here, check out the holiday party at the 'Rumble Bar' this month...

joey


----------



## chrose

Recently I have discovered Joe Bonamassa and have become somewhat obsessed. I have not been this enthralled with a guitar player since I discovered SRV back in 1984! The boy is pretty amazing and almost a boy next door kind of guy.


----------



## chefbazookas

Black Eye Peas, Nicki Minaj, Kid Cudi, Duffy, Adele, Robin Thicke, Ma Rainey, Damon Fowler, Gina Sicilia, Jace Everett, TrueBlood soundtrack.


----------



## chefedb

Recently saw Jersey Boys, loved it so I brought out all my old Frankie Valle and Four Seasons music, great memories. Also listening to Christmas Music


----------



## durangojo

know it's not music, but for those early morning drives in the dark to work, i've been listening to Louis L'amour's "The Daybreakers".....marshal's, gunfights, the wild frontier west....fun

joey


----------



## gonefishin

Stanley Clarke and Victor Wooten are coming to town...and I'm working! I have got to get the day off.


dan


----------



## gunnar

National Public Radio's sunday show called "Wait,wait, don't tell me."   I just enjoy the humor.


----------



## akselsson

ChefBazookas said:


> Black Eye Peas, Nicki Minaj, Kid Cudi, Duffy, Adele, Robin Thicke, Ma Rainey, Damon Fowler, Gina Sicilia, Jace Everett, TrueBlood soundtrack.


Black Eyed used to be good back in the days. Remember the album Elephunk?

Me likes old school hip hop and reggae music. They are just so smooth and chill. Another one is some rock music (like RHCP), for some reason it brings summertime memories. But when eating it's better to be silent environment!


----------



## breadmaker man

Journey, Chicago, Roy Orbison, Soundgarden


----------



## petalsandcoco

Roy Orbison.........Mom and I were listening to him tonight, she saw him live years ago. My favorite will always be "In Dreams".

Things have been so busy  but glad to see that I have one buddy that enjoys Melody Gardot as much as I do.


----------



## durangojo

petals, its sooo great to see you post again..i for one, missed you...i always enjoy both your presence and input...please tell us where you have traveled to this time...the caribbean?...the cayman islands?. the bahamas of course...europe is such a bitch this time of year..way too cold !!! jonny lang, stevie ray vaughan, mike stern,acoustic jackson browne, and the very very bad boy dave matthews!.... always somewhere in the mix is miles, bocelli and melody....and u2..god, bono just transports me!

joey


----------



## pastryhall

When I am baking I love listening to early 90s music, but when I am only cooking I listen to classical music.


----------



## durangojo

my inner hoss!..nah, just kidding...for me a pretty mixed bag lately...

calexico, gomez, grant geissman, van morrison, kurt elling, joe bonomassa, old cowboy junkies, kyle eastwood, mambo sinuendo(ry cooder), string cheese incident, allison krause,....must be the incessant wind lately!

joey


----------



## gonefishin

Trombone Shorty


----------



## petalsandcoco

Joey,

U2 was suppose to play last year  here in Montreal but the show got cancelled because he hurt his back while on tour but we were able to get the tickets revalidated (right word ?) so the concert is back on this summer.

Governor's Harbour has not changed much. But I can tell you that 80% of the produce comes in from Miami.  There is a corner store  who charges $ 10.00 a pound for tomatoes. You can just imagine what he charges for the rest of his merchandise. What is worse , vacationers who come to rent homes for a month or so don't know the going rates or rather the availability of fresh produce on the Island . Having money or not, its good to know what your getting into when your feeding your family , guests, employees and the rest.

Before leaving for the island I always make sure that the caretaker of the property has kept the garden growing : ie tomatoes, lettuce, beans, .....certain vegetables are hard to grow there.  

The economy has been hit hard , many places are feeling the effects. ....oh  Emerald Bay ....

Stay well Joey !

Dan , Love the Pic.


----------



## durangojo

sistah petals!

promise  me to go on youtube or itunes for kurt elling.. you will love this guy...right up your alley, girlfriend, i promise...i am p.ming you manana as i have a day off..lots to talk about....ooh, emerald bay, come soon mon!.....

bonne nuit mon ami,

joey


----------



## petalsandcoco

hey hey hey......

well i just finished checking out alot of his songs on You Tube and his voice is wonderful , i really enjoyed the show he put on in paris and from what i see he has put on many shows in europe . He comes across as a great jazz entertainer, i would love to see him live, maybe he will play at the Montreal jazz festival this year.....would be nice.

joey, thank you for thinking of me  
Mon coeur est plein de joie......
petals....merci.


----------



## sniper

The Bottle Rockets, Kentucky Headhunters, Uncle Tupelo, Bruce Hornsby, Sass Jordan.


----------



## petalsandcoco

chrose said:


> Recently I have discovered Joe Bonamassa and have become somewhat obsessed. I have not been this enthralled with a guitar player since I discovered SRV back in 1984! The boy is pretty amazing and almost a boy next door kind of guy.


We Bought the new dvd , Joe Bonamassa Live from the Royal Albert Hall. Some of the songs are just terrific, what a guitar player. I didn't know he opened up for B.B king at just 13 years of age.

Great spin on Blues. Great spin on Blues.


----------



## ishbel

I love Scottish and Irish folk music. We also visit Cornwall at least twice a year - one of my favourite folk bands is a group of men from Port Isaac, called Fisherman's Friend (that's a local joke as that is the same name as a UK throat lozenge, exceptionally strong in flavour!) They specialise in sea shanties and other local folk songs, and also write their own, modern music. Here's a link to one of their songs, recorded on the harbour at Port Isaac


----------



## petalsandcoco

Ishbel,

I have a very wide taste in music....and I just loved it !  When people can get together like that and just sing, what more do you want ? !

Proud to know you !


----------



## ishbel

They have a tradition of singing to the holidaymakers outside their favourite pub at least once a week in the summer - and inside during the winter!


----------



## josh1110

(Escape the fate - The Guillotine) It's like soft-metal I guess.


----------



## resqdoc

Started the day with "Built To Last" by Sick Of It All just now ending the night with "Latin Goes Ska" by the Skatalites and them maybe since I am in dire need of a drink and a nice unwinding, both A and B sides of "Kind Of Blue" by Miles Davis.


----------



## cassie

Lil Wayne is is back and i m listening to his very new album.

John was most popular song by him.


----------



## snklee

I have a very noisy neighbour... so I didn't listen anything...sad!


----------



## foodnfoto

Bounce music, especially sissy bounce. Fun infectious, mesmerizing and more than a little dirty


----------



## petalsandcoco

Fell in love with the sound of the " Duke ". How can you not love this sound ?! I played his music for the first time at my niece's dinner party, they loved it and rightly so.

Duke Robillard :






Petals.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Been getting a lot of Brahms on the Sirius classical stations. It's made me reevaluate, he's not as forced or overwrought as I thought. Sort of Tchaikovsky without the drawbacks. Been listening to a lot of 'trane, a lot of John Pizzarelli, and the Tony Bennet/KD Laing album, _Wonderful World_ has been getting plenty of play as well.

BDL


----------



## greg

I've heard good things about that Bennet/Lang collaboration, will have to check it out.

Been listening to Jose Gonzalez myself.


----------



## boar_d_laze

More on Brahms:

I love the restraint and good taste of pieces like this. I'd somehow forgotten how adult Brahms was and lumped him with more sentimental writers like Kreisler and Tchaikovsky (both of whom I like).

If you like "classical" at all, listen to all five parts of Heifetz's amazing performance and not just the first. What more can you ask from music?

Petals might like this organ encore. It's played without hands, just [may God forgive me] pedals.

BDL


----------



## durangojo

the weather here begs for some miles, so lots of that.....god,what a gift that man gave us...other music...old van morrison, bocelli, lots of latin jazz, dylan...

bdl, i love yo yo ma...another incredible gift to us...and who says there is no god? thanks for the revisit.....great teaming with mr. stern...what year was that?

joey


----------



## petalsandcoco

I must say she is pretty good. Heifetz playing Brahms can't get much better than that .One of the great violinists .

Last year I went to see Andre Rieu and it was everything I thought it would be. The two do not compare , they are both very different. I just wanted to share that.

One of the most beautiful songs was the piece he did with Carmen Monarcha, brings tears to my eyes everytime.





 (she is great)

My first concert was when I went to Place des Arts and saw the MSO play Bolero. It was an evening I will never forget. I was young, only 15 years old but my parents wanted me to experience something new. I was hooked.

Zubin Mehta and his family were there (he was not working) and I had seats near them. I ended up being good friends with his daughter (that is where my love for Indian food comes from) ...Do you know of him ?

Great conductor.

Another artist I really enjoy is Franz Liszt. A piece that makes my heart swell is Liebstraum- Love Dream






There are many pieces of great work, Vivaldi being another. ...oh so many. Love the violin , it can almost piece the heart, the soul.... its so beautiful.


----------



## jmueller

Roy Orbison - Shahdaroba


----------



## boar_d_laze

Okay.  I'm a cheap slut when it comes to violin schmaltz.  The tears trickle from my (rheumy) eyes and down my (wizened, grey-bearded) cheeks.  Do you like Fritz Kreisler?  Now THAT's schmaltz!  I'll post some youtube if Chef Petals (or anyone else) is interested.

Big yes to Orbison.  One of the great voices of rock.

BDL


----------



## durangojo

yes, please do post the youtube.....can't imagine what can be more tearful than puccini's 'madame butterfly' though...or maria callas's voice.....geez, they just paralyze me while sending chills to my very core....i'm shaking just thinking about it!

joey


----------



## boar_d_laze

Kreisler Schmaltz is not opera schmaltz. Opera schmaltz is greasier with less salt and onions. The schmaltziest aria of all time is _Nessun dorma_ from _Turandot_. _Furtiva lagrima_ would be worse, but it's from a comedy and is self-reflexive schmaltz which is somehow less schmaltzedich. Nevertheless, I abandon all self-respect when I listen to it.

Let it be said that "Boar knows schmaltz." Let it also be said that Boar cries easily. _Le Marseillaise_ from _Casablanca_... every time. Casablanca is so schmaltzy it might as well be an opera. "If she can take it, so can I. Play it."

The schmaltziest opera singer was Pavarotti -- although Boccelli (who's not an actual opera singer) is schmaltzier yet.

My favorite tenor is the non-schmaltzy, beautifully voiced, Jussi Bjorling. Sink your teeth into this duet, _Au fond du temple saint_ from the _Pearl Fishers_. If you want to do comparative schmaltz studies, here's the Boccelli version. See? Want more Bjorling? Here's an impossibly clean _Nessun dorma_. More Bjorling: They used to say that Caruso's voice was gold and Bjorling's was silver. Pretty fair.

Not to take anything away from _Madame Butterfly_, but the saddest non-schmaltz solo aria has got to be _Sparga d'amaro pianto _from _Lucia_. The echoes from the love scene are frikkin' eery. Don't know about you, but I mist up at the first note. So beautiful, so tragic. Aristotle thought you couldn't really have one without the other.

I really like Puccini, but find it hard to listen without getting distracted by the specter of Andrew Lloyd Weber taking notes.

Here's looking at you, kid,

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze

Enough with the opera. Let's drink, let's love and let's dance.

BDL


----------



## durangojo

bdl, 

many thanks for All the links...moving right along from opera then...i can't help myself...i am a total sucker for torchsongs...and at the top of that list would be edith piaf...when i listen to her, i just want to smoke cigarettes and drink scotch, neat...

joey


----------



## petalsandcoco

Bjorling singing Nessum Dorma is wonderful. The pearl Fisher Duet was very good too, in fact I sent that one to my mother. We share a lot of opera. I fell in love with opera verrrry young when I heard the album by Mario Lanzo and the song : 




One of the most beautiful songs ever sung is "Caro mio ben" sung by Montserrat Cabelle





 

How can you not love this song ?

I also love the song "La Paloma" by Placido Domingo or Luciano Tajoli (not well known) and many others.

Now Nana Mouskouri has a voice, this song is just beautiful, she sings with such grace.






For you joey, I know you like Edith , I do to. Have you ever heard her sing Autumn Leaves or L'Hymne a l'amour (beautiful words) ?

I have another artist you may like that I play often , this song is for you:






Did I hear dance ??? let us continue with Charles Aznavour in the " Old Fashioned way"


----------



## durangojo

oh petals,

 i just adore you! i hope when we're 80 we'll be sitting on our porches, sipping our sherry, dancing and singing out loud! whoo-hoo!!! charles aznavour was always playing in my house growing up...in fact i still have my mother's old albums...someday i'll get the turn table back up and running...tha'll be fun......thanks for the reminder, mon amie...i don't know what it is about the french and the way they sing.... how they are able to just make the words melt....

joey


----------



## boar_d_laze

Hey, wait a minute. _J'ne regrette rien, _too. Where's my sherry?

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco

That tune too....and while we are lazing with our feet up....I'm going to put ol' Doris on....and look at the stars as we sip a little something I kept in the basement.....lol....BDL, I hope your in and anyone else .....good choice of sherry Joey ? Massandra 1775....lets wet the whistle...


----------



## durangojo

petals,

yes,let's indeed wet our whistles!

desole bdl, of course you'll come....bring your top hat as we'll most certainly trip the light fantastic!!!....bonjour amis....

joey


----------



## indygal

I don't know why, but I'm on a German Classical kick right now.   I've always loved Bach organ pieces, but I've only recently re-discovered his Requiem and the one and only Mass he wrote.   Mahler, the pastorale stuff, and like BDL, I've rediscovered Brahms too.   Odd how I overlooked him for decades.  I've also been enjoying Placido Domingo doing LeHar.   Dein Ist Mein Ganzes Herz, etc.   Not only that, but wonder of wonders, I actually heard some Elgar that I didn't despise yesterday.   I've always just hated Elgar.   My taste seems to be on the move.

DD


----------



## left4bread

Feel like I'm butting in on a conversation, but I like this enough to not feel bad:






hope you enjoy.

and it's what I'm listening to.


----------



## durangojo

left4bread,

we have lots of room and sherry for everyone to be on the 'porch'....your music.....wow, just wow...and thank you..i love to be introduced to new music...i heard yours this morning before coffee and enjoyed it immensely...will go back for another listen, this time with coffee and volume...again, thank you for sharing...

joey


----------



## indygal

On the strength of your liking it, DurangoJoey, I listened to Left4Bread's link. I liked it too! I tend to trust you now that you've led me to Melody Gardot, whom I just love, TY guys for expanding my horizens. And Petals, I highly approve of your choices too! Can't go wrong when both you And Durango like something.  Petals, if you like Domingo doing La Paloma, look for a CD he did long ago doing the work of the Cuban composer, Ernesto Lecuona. I think you'll like it. My personal fav on that is La Comparsa, which Domingo also does on that album. (Which you should hear as a piano duet, Katia LeBeque and Michael Casmilo - spectacular!

DD



durangojo said:


> left4bread,
> 
> we have lots of room and sherry for everyone to be on the 'porch'....your music.....wow, just wow...and thank you..i love to be introduced to new music...i heard yours this morning before coffee and enjoyed it immensely...will go back for another listen, this time with coffee and volume...again, thank you for sharing...
> 
> joey


----------



## petalsandcoco

Left4bread:

I enjoyed that link too . In fact it got me so curious I had to know what they were saying so I checked out the translation, here it is:

http://www.lyricsmania.com/gl%F3s%F3li_lyrics_sigur_ros.html

beautiful faces....when I got to the end of the video I did not know what was going to happen....in fact I think my heart stopped for 5 seconds....then restarted lol

Indygal, your choice of music is terrific. I think alot of us here like to expand our horizons in music culture. Love the cuban beat. In fact it brought back memories of when I saw the Buena Vista Club....I made some good friends there. Right now I just put on :






All of a sudden I am in the mood to dance.............kick off the shoes....Joey, do you have another piece of music ? Anyone else ?

ps: Greg , you have good taste, I like the flow of that music.


----------



## petalsandcoco

And just to add :






Cesaria Evora.

Petals.


----------



## durangojo

Z9a6hwkpRF8[[/MEDIA]....ok, i clearly suck at this...how do i send a youtube link to you..i can send them to regular email accounts, but not to CT...clearly, i am missing something...help!!!

joey

..why isn't it highlighted like everyone else's? i give up aarrgghh......


----------



## boar_d_laze

Jimi, but different.






Nirvana, different but in keeping with the spirit.






BDL


----------



## left4bread

Sweet! I'm glad it ya'll enjoyed it.

I weep every time I watch it. Can't figure out why.

Some of their stuff is sung in Icelandic, and some sung in "Hopelandic" which is a made up language/gibberish (like Elizabeth Frazier of Cocteau Twins).

For years I thought they had a female singer, then I saw a concert video. doh!

Here's a few more "hits" from them (Sigur Ros, that is).

Hoppipolla ...

Svefn-g-englar  ...

Gobbledigook (live version, dressed up for festival, Bjork joining in)

I'll stop before I get long winded, and I thank you for sharing the antique sherry. I'll take a sip and get back to my IPA, of which you are more than welcome to help yourselves to.


----------



## durangojo

yes, yes, yes petals to cesaria evora...what a voice...full, nuturing, safe...indygal, if you trust us, this is a must for you...she is on my top 5. her cd 'sao vincente' is wonderful. she is from the cape verde islands...the language is portugese...trust me, you will like her....music is so all important to me and a very large part of my life....my love for all kinds of music takes me on a constant journey....i'd like to share a few with you.......

..Bliss "kissing"

YkuvUlA7AcE[[/MEDIA]....

lVxz92XAv0U[[/MEDIA]>Bliss "wish you were here"

enjoy!...well, hope it works...

joey

oh my god ladies(gents too), these guys are adonis's....and they can sing!..even if they couldn't, i'd buy a ticket just to watch them...holy smokes....enjoy!...petals have you heard of them?.....Il Divo...

QAss-Xj_XJg[[/MEDIA]

VBvIr2KVhOQ[[/MEDIA]

sorry about all the bad amateur camera angles....but they still sing like angels!


----------



## shnooky

Classic rock oddly enough, its was what I was raised on and it still great music.


----------



## left4bread

"Bliss" kinda sounds like a throwback from 80's 4AD (I mean, that video you linked).

I like it, thanks.  I wonder where they came from...

The Italian singer guys?... not so much. :/

I just went here






I know, right? It's late night and I'm being sentimental.


----------



## neptune

I recently re discovered Mink DeVille.

WoW!!

Plus, Thelonious Monk.

And a steady diet of classical; Beethoven, Mozart, Albinoni, etc.


----------



## left4bread

I'll stop after this, but I just saw "Drive".

Favorite director, kinda crummy/silly script.

Awesome soundtrack.

It's synth-y, vocoder-heavy, and it is "hard to explain".

This is 80's simplicity set in the in the 2010's.

As much as I am kinda "meh" about this film,

the score ...is moving.

Kavinsky

Desire

College feat. Electric Youth


----------



## indygal

ouuuuuuuu! Love it.

D


> Indygal, your choice of music is terrific. I think alot of us here like to expand our horizons in music culture. Love the cuban beat. In fact it brought back memories of when I saw the Buena Vista Club....I made some good friends there. Right now I just put on :


----------



## boar_d_laze

So you like the cuban beat, eh? 



 




BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco

Cuban Pete ..... When Jim Carrey sang it in the movie " Mask " ...well how can we not like the song and dancing ?

Have you or anyone else ever heard of China Forbes ? The group is called Pink Martini.

She was in Burlington not that long ago performing. A wonderful Latin singer and great performer. This is her performing at two concerts....





 Donde estas Yolanda ?





 Amado Mio


----------



## indygal

Petals and DurangoJo, Love Cesaria Evora!

I trust you even more now!

You girls and BDL seem to be on my ... ahem ... wavelength, so to speak.  L)

D


----------



## durangojo

petals,

i love pink martini!!...'hang on little tomato' great cd...actually part of our dinner music repertoire in the restaurant..i have speakers in the kitchen, so i always cook singing when it comes on!...okay indygal, now that we gotcha...you gotta give them a listen to...what's not to like? nada.....petals..i love your taste and sense of musical adventure, actually both of you...it's just so great, really..okay, anybody here know of the putamayo music series?...music from around the world...great, great finds there....arabic, latin, celtic, italian, women of jazz, latin beat women ,france,....literally every corner of the planet...petals, since you are a fan of latin, have a listen to the latin jazz cd...you just can't go wrong with any of them...do you get npr there in canada?...

joey

oh, today is the celebration of franz liszt's birthday...back in his day he was like a super nova rockstar...the hottest thing on the planet...truly! apparently made women  more than swoon...they would go a bit beserk at his recitals.....


----------



## indygal

Thank you Joey,

I will certainly look into them, asap. Actually, when I was younger, music was like the very center of my universe with everything else revolving around it, but I got away from it for a while. Hardly listened to anything the last few years. I started to think I was going to wind up like my father, who really disliked music, if you can believe. And he had a daughter whose very life revolved around it! I even played piano and organ for church and keyboards for a *really* local band.

Here is another one of my favorite performances on You Tube. An Antonio Carols Jobim tune by Jazz diva, Carmen McRae






If you notice, all my selections are old. I've been like that ever since I was a kid. When I was 2 years old, I went around singing 30's songs, which remain favorites of mine to this day decades later. (a few decades before I was born). I helped move my aunt across country from LA to Indy, and whenever we found a radio station with *really* old oldies on it, she was astonished that I knew the lyrics to *really* old, obscure songs that were popular long before I was ever born. I don't know how I know them, but I do.

I'd probably love your restaurant. The Silverton to Durango train trip is on my bucket list. If I ever get there, I'll look it up!

I'm closer to Petals and I do get up to Ontario every so often. I need to look up her restaurant too.

Indie


durangojo said:


> petals,
> 
> i love pink martini!!...'hang on little tomato' great cd...actually part of our dinner music repertoire in the restaurant..i have speakers in the kitchen, so i always cook singing when it comes on!...okay indygal, now that we gotcha...you gotta give them a listen to...what's not to like? nada.....petals..i love your taste and sense of musical adventure, actually both of you...it's just so great, really..okay, anybody here know of the putamayo music series?...music from around the world...great, great finds there....arabic, latin, celtic, italian, women of jazz, latin beat women ,france,....literally every corner of the planet...petals, since you are a fan of latin, have a listen to the latin jazz cd...you just can't go wrong with any of them...do you get npr there in canada?...
> 
> joey
> 
> oh, today is the celebration of franz liszt's birthday...back in his day he was like a super nova rockstar...the hottest thing on the planet...truly! apparently made women more than swoon...they would go a bit beserk at his recitals.....


----------



## durangojo

indygal,

here's a few more women i really enjoy.....sadly, eva cassidy died of brain cancer at a too young age, i think in the 90's.....voice like an angel though...allison krauss is just plain great and a passionate fiddle player...sexy instrument when played well... enjoy!....

joey

i keep meaning to put some men in the mix, but i'm constantly being reminded of all the great women artists...men soon come!











petals,

get ready to dance!....lend your ear to the mavericks cd 'music for all occasions'....have you heard of them? swingin choo choo ch' boogie music!


----------



## indygal

Love Allison, I had a LOAD of her songs when we were all downloaded mp3's in the late 90's.   Then they started suing people for doing it and I had a computer failure.  Even though I was/am a computer network tech, I didn't bother to resurrect the hard drive (MB failure), and then a couple of years later, I decided to, and all I got was the old "drive isn't formatted" message - so they were all gone.    I think the music industry shot themselves in the foot, when they clamped down on downloading. .  

I bought more CD's when I was downloading for "free" than at any other time in my life, including when I was a teenager.   In the intervening years I have not purchased a single solitary CD.  Not because I'm honked off or anything, just because I now have zero exposure to most music.  I dont' like radio b/c 90% of it you don't like and on the other 10%, you don't catch the name of the artist, etc.     I listened to Spotify a couple of weeks ago - just a "free" subscription.  It resulted in the purchase of 2 CD's.  If it were for you and Petals, I probably would not have even looked at Spotify at all.   

Donna


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ Indygal....you like old songs ? Well so do I. In fact there was a mistake....I was born in the wrong era. (ever hear of the Dinning sister - Where or When ?)

Here is a Spanish tune that my sister-in-law's mother ( who comes from Barcelona ) belts out when we are all together and I just love it.






Joey, first of all don't think I didn't notice the Buddabar song. In fact my sister owns all their cd's. When you posted that I just LOL because its too ironic.

Mavericks ?! Well here you go :






Have their CD .....This song has me dancing all the time.....I wish I was at that concert.





............then there is "all you ever so is bring me down, and Blue moon.

Petals.

Time we all get dancing , come on Joey and Donna....


----------



## boar_d_laze

Old Spanish songs you say? 




BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco

Yes, old Spanish songs.........

 This song is a sad song........the words are that is. But they can only be appreciated by someone who has gone through what they are speaking about , and I believe they are speaking of you.

....whose old clock I will not hear....

But I enjoy the last refrain the most.

Petals.


----------



## boar_d_laze

I love that Tuna song, "Triste y sola," it's either 14th or 15th C., at any rate before Columbus, and is pretty much the theme song at the Universidad de Salamanca. Just goes to show nothing's changed as far as school life is concerned. "Sad and lonely, by myself at the fountain; sad and crying at the University. And my pile of books is a mountain, a mountain which can only be climbed on foot."

Every student's blues, no?

MARGCATA's posts have me missing Spain, particularly Salamanca.

But wotthehell, wotthehell, let's drink, let's dance. Cantame un pasodoble Espanol.

BDL


----------



## indygal

Looks like I'm not alone, petals and BDL.   I've always felt I should have been born much earlier.

DD


----------



## petalsandcoco

A Spanish tribute.....

One man, one guitar...........






Petals.


----------



## durangojo

bdl, 

perhaps nowadays the song lines should be changed from 'my pile of books is a mountain' to 'my pile of debt is a mountain'!...i agree though, let's just drink and dance...so much easier for sure!!!

joey


----------



## durangojo

petals, indygal, bdl and every other sucker for classic duets...RUN, don't walk to hear/buy tony bennett's newest cd...'duets 2'....aretha, bocelli, norah jones, lady gaga, john mayer, sheryl crow just to name a few...promise you will LOVE it!  it's good for what ails you and more!!!...can't believe tony is 85...wow!

joey

and while this is a different type of listening, for all of you out there slightly off center watch 'the rocky horror picture show' for halloween this year... our local melodrama theatre did a production for the halloween weekend...fun with a capital F!!.....of course i then had to watch the movie again...oh yeah twisted sistahs, great fun...since it's been years since i've seen it, i got a totally different slant and 'got' a lot of stuff i never 'got' before...


----------



## boar_d_laze

Durangojo anyone ever tell you that you have great taste?  Well, you do.

BDL


----------



## durangojo

bdl....

the only thing that good taste really counts in are the friends you choose...well, maybe shoes too!  thanks friend...

joey


----------



## indygal

Ditto, Joey



boar_d_laze said:


> Durangojo anyone ever tell you that you have great taste? Well, you do.
> 
> BDL


----------



## durangojo

aw shucks now....muchas gracias...

today's music has pretty much been latin jazz.....it makes packing go a lot faster!...hope you enjoy this grupo...petals since you're a fan of bvsc this is right up your alley...now get those hips shakin'...

joey


----------



## Iceman




----------



## durangojo

thanks iceman for the introduction...she is lovely and you are just a wonderful n'other sucker for good tunes and great voices.... salute!

joey


----------



## Iceman

This wonderful vixen could be the next _Mrs.Iceman_ in a second, no questions asked.


----------



## Iceman

OK. This little minx could be _Mrs.Iceman_ too ........


----------



## Iceman

_This is a sample of one of my favorite tunes:_


----------



## durangojo

can you listen to too much santana? or *cumbia*_? ....nope....never_

joey


----------



## durangojo

petals, indygal

am heading to arizona today for my winter cooking gig...same ranch as last year...trying to beat the snowstorm that is heading this way....soo, will tune in, turn on and catch up with you girls and music when i can...... keep shakin' those hips ladies! keep dancing!

bdl, iceman, left4 bread,

thanks all for sharing...you guys got good taste too! 

joey


----------



## durangojo

whadup sistahs?

no one listening to any music these days? no more dancing on the porch? no more sherry? okay, here's a few i've been playing lately.....enjoy.....

joey















 guy is raw and naughty and has a very bad boy quality that i love!

ok,one more i just listened to this morning...it's one of my favorite u2 songs that i haven't heard for awhile...still just as great


----------



## ishbel

I'm listening to two Christmas CDs from Kate Rusby.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I have been making roses for the past 4 hours and this song came on, well what can I say ? I jumped up and danced.....what a song ! what a stress release.....he is pure, raw and beautiful.






my groove.....it's back.


----------



## durangojo

hopefully this will balance out some of the christmas music we are are about to be innundated with for the next 6 weeks...

these men are great musicians...











joey


----------



## durangojo

petals,

i know you've been working your finger's to the bones, so i'm sending this along to help you get your tailfeathers shakin' again!

joey

did you get any pictures of the cake? would love to see them....


----------



## chefhow

On the player tonight is...

Neutral Milk Hotel

Paulo Nutini

Ray LaMontagne

Amos Lee


----------



## durangojo

really nice mix there  chefhow...i'm not familiar with 'neutral milk hotel' so am excited to listen to something new... thanks

joey


----------



## chefhow

Thanks durangojo, been a crazy week and it was only Wednesday.  Needed to decompress a bit and tone it down a notch.  Neutral Milk Hotel had/has a cult like following, they havent put out an album since the late 90's and Jeff Mangum got them back together for a short tour this year.


----------



## durangojo

just listened to neutral milk hotel's tribute to anne frank.....more than nice.... thanks

are you familiar with Devotchka? they fit right into your mix....

joey






oh, and calexico too...






oh, and cat empire...


----------



## chefhow

Never heard of them Joey, but I will check them out tonight.  Also look into In the Aeroplane Over the Sea.


----------



## Iceman




----------



## Iceman




----------



## cheflayne

Desert Crossroads by Etran Finatawa


----------



## durangojo

iceman,

you know,sometimes you are just a big soft serve cone!! it's practically unamerican not to love charlie brown.....don't we all wish that life could be as simple as living in a charlie brown cartoon?

thanks for the reminder that sometimes it's the simple things...

joey

today it's the decemberists....






chefhow, i did listen to aeroplane....i likey very much


----------



## durangojo

cheflayne,

i just listened to etran finatawa....i really enjoyed that...while i was there i found bombino..listen to adounia...

there is a new remix of ray charles out" the complete abc singles", some never released......what i've heard so far is great

joey


----------



## jim berman

Brian Setzer Band's Christmas albums are amazing!

And, if you haven't already seen this, I implore you to watch:


----------



## volpe

Anything by 311 right now. I just went to see them live in Richmond for the first time last week. Despite the fact that I've been a fan for 15 years, my fandom has intensified after that.


----------



## cheflayne

Joey, thanks for the link to Bombino, definitley cool stuff. If you like this vein of music check out Tinariwen.


----------



## fishingrod

Jason Mraz, set it to play Butterfly over and over again


----------



## durangojo

yes, yes, yes to jason mraz ....refreshingly cool 

anthony...not sure what you're peddling, but you might want to rethink doing it here....

joey


----------



## durangojo

and just for some some giggles........















 like you never heard him!

happy holidays !!!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I would love to contribute, I have to listen to this every Christmas, no matter where I am

Mele Kalikimaka

E Hauole Makahiki Hou

Aloha all,

k'girl


----------



## durangojo

ok,one more.....we were talking about 'nessun dorma' awhile back....here's jeff beck's cover...he is truly a great guitarist....

joey


----------



## durangojo

joey

wear earphones!


----------



## durangojo

sadly one of my favorite artists on the planet has died at the age of 70....a beautiful voice, a beautiful woman with a penchant for rum and cigarettes....'cesaria evora'...may she rest in peace......saudade....

joey


----------



## durangojo

gives me goosebumps every time....happy holidays!






joey


----------



## durangojo

*M83 *just for a change











joey


----------



## margcata

What I listen to when I cook and at home or on my MP5 :

Michael Jackson : This is it

IL Divo :  Greatest Hits

The Best of Broadway: Phantom of the Opera

Shakira :  She Wolf

Oldies but Goodies Collections 1950s, 60s, 70s, 80s

The Motown Story ( this is my  favourite  music )  

Carlos Santana, Black Magic Woman

The Doors

The Beatles

I have very varied music taste running the gamut of the 1950s, 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s and present, and in Italian, Spanish or English predominately ...

Margcata


----------



## margcata

PLACIDO DOMINGO

Opera King Placido is unbelievable ... Got to see him sing with Luciano Pavoratti, several years ago at the Philharmonic in NYC -- also with José Carerrera ... they sang in Italian, English, Spanish, French --- the repertoire of traditional Christmas carols and Famed operas. FABULOUS.

LOVELY TO LISTEN TOO ...

Margacata


----------



## durangojo

aah placido...he just to seems to get better and better with age! i have the the three tenors cd..pavarotti, carreras, placido...the kind of music that keeps you in goosebumps!

joey


----------



## indygal

I love each of them Joey, especially the Samuel Barber.  What a performance!

D


----------



## vacationstation

For my second post I bring you:

1. The Tuneyards http://youtu.be/_wjrmjvfsa8

2. Jason Molina 




3. Trainwreck Riders


----------



## pete

Recently I've been spending a lot of time listening to 40's jazz and Big Band...and all the singers that go along with that era. Yes, I know, I'm strange. Hardcore Industrial and Punk one day and 40's Swing the next!!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## indygal

Like you, Margata, I love Placido Domingo. But BDL introduced me to someone else that I love on this thread.

Jussi Bjorling (with Robert Merrill) 




If you like Placido, you'll love this guy.

Thanks BDL, I had never heard of him before.

D

BTW here is another P. Domingo song that I love, another Ernesto LaCuona song. What a composer!










 (La Golondrina)



MARGCATA said:


> PLACIDO DOMINGO


----------



## indygal

Joey, I love this song, but..... Sting and Miller should NEVER sing with Domingo, he just overwhelms them.  And I really like both of them.

DD


----------



## margcata

@ Chef Ross,

Fifties. Fun music. I recall an older sibling real into these tunes. I had even gone to a Murray the Kaye Live Concert in NYC as a child. Super.

The Locomotion, Baile La Bamba - Ritchie Valenzuela, Jerry Lee Lewis, Elvis, The Platters, Little Anthony, Little Ritchie, Little Eva and the Turkey Trot, Murray the Kaye --- 1950s greatest hits is an old time enjoyment of mine too, totally cool music.


----------



## margcata

@ Chef How: Neil Diamond, cool... Adored his music when I was a teenager ... Is he still producing music ? I have his greatest hits album. Suspicious Minds is an old time fave hit.

@ Indygirl: Thanks for the music tip. I shall enquire at Fnac, the largest music Department Store in Madrid.

Margcata.


----------



## durangojo

another great female artsit has passed, ms. etta james..in her honor.....
















joey


----------



## durangojo

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz




----------



## jim berman

Dave Matthews Band just released a live album from a stop on this year's Caravan. The show is from night 3 in Atlantic City at Bader Field. I was there! I have never been 'part' of a live album, so the new release has been in heavy rotation on my iTunes. Fantastic musicians!! Hoping for a full-on tour this summer... I'm going to play a gypsy and follow them around North America.


----------



## durangojo

my very favorite valentine song....enjoy!!!

joey


----------



## indygal

Great song! Thank you, Joey. I'm trying to remember the version of My Funny Valentine it was that I couldn't get enough of years ago. I'll edit and add it if I can remember. Might have been Leslie Uggams.

What a shame that we lost Whitney Houston. She could have been the female Sinatra if she had not gotten her head messed up with drugs. What I liked about her was that she just stood there and made music, and didn't do all that prancing around with dance numbers, etc. She let her voice do it all.

And of course, losing Etta James was a huge loss too. But at least she lived a good long life.

Meantime, here is an Etta James song, one that I think was actually improved on by Stevie Nicks.






DD


----------



## durangojo

indygal,

yes, my funny valentine is timeless...miles davis's cover gives me goosebumps.....

sadly, etta james did not escape life without the baggage of drug and alcohol addiction...for years...then she was diagnosed with leukemia and diabeties later in her life...what is amazing is that she lived as long as she did really. don't know why it seems that so many great artists are seduced by drugs, but then again i guess that's part of what seduction does.... its one of the most dangerous positions people can find themselves in ...the i'd rather get high than take care of myself position, whatever the drug of choice is ...jim morrison, janis joplin, jimi hendrix, coltrane, miles, billie, charlie parker..too many to name...so sad.....heroin has been replaced by something else, but there has always been the booze, or love.... at least in the culinary underbelly it's usually alcohol, coke and weed.

joey


----------



## indygal

Boy there are a slew of them, aren't there?  And then all the self-destructive ones that seem to find ways to make themselves miserable no matter what.  Like Liza Minelli.  Say what you will, she is loved by so many people, and yet she finds ways to alienate fans and friends.  I think the only singers who seem to hangin there are those who eventually go into charitable work.  Getting outside themselves.   I guess that was why I was never the musician I hoped I would be.   I didn't like drugs or alcohol.  

- used to play piano - not especially well, but good enough to fool my small church.    I wanted to be Horowitz and would up being "horror-witz"


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Okay guys, I'm sitting on the lawn at the Wakiki Shell with a group of friends...

We have a basket of goodies, cheeses, wines, fruits, all sort of tasty treats

it's a beautiful night in paradise

we are watching and listening to one of the best songtresses (not counting Whitney of course)

... I use to have all of Anita Baker's LP, yes I said vinyl records, and after Ms Houston's passing it got to thinking of the gals of that time...

Please enjoy, she's great!!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Kgirl,

sounds like your having a good time.

I am listening to jazz and blues tonight, I posted before on Mel. Don Henley , come rain or shine is good too.






Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I should have mentioned, that it was the 80’s that I was reminiscing about…

But I sure do wish I could be at The Waikiki Shell right about now!!

Stretched out on a nice blanket on the lawn (maybe a couple of huge cushions too), under that big starry sky, a bottle of wine and thee…


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

this song more than any other makes me cry, my heart breaks

braddah Iz is so good, but this one takes me home

I'm sitting on the beach in Kailua

http://www.hawaiian105.com/

please enjoy live streaming Hawaiian music


----------



## cheflayne

> braddah Iz is so good


no doubt, so is

Keola Beamer - Eku'u Morning Dew






cry and smile at same time


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

oh my cheflayne, thank you

I grew up with this, learning this

their Mom,Winona Beamer, was my teacher in school

She had a profound impact on my life as a kid


----------



## petalsandcoco

Nice sound ladies.

Tonight I am on Blues.....and Joe has the stuff ....



 gosh , I have his concerts live and how can you beat it ? best Blues solo ever 




Petals.


----------



## durangojo

i've had enough mexican and mariachi music to last me for awhile so whadya say ladies and gents?...let's go to cuba!!!
















joey


----------



## indygal

Well, geek that I am, I am going to a Theater Organ concert Sunday. The organ is restored and housed at a high school performance center. The organist will be a Brit, Simon Gledhill. http://www.cicatos.org/ I have never heard him before, but understand he is good. There is a youtube link in case anyone else here claims the geek designation besides me. 

DD


----------



## durangojo

Barbra.....forever timeless, forever wonderful, forever appropos....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

get your dancein' shoes on, here we go...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I really want to tell you my story.

Both of my parents were DJ's at a radio station in Honolulu (that's how they met), so our home had music playing all the time.

My Dad's collection of records was epic.

The school that my sister and I were sent to was really big on music.

In High School you could not graduate without music credits as well as participating in a singing contest.

You had to play at least one instrument and sing, good, bad, ugly, it didn't matter, just do it. Many people we went to school with went on to become well known musicians, one very famous opera singer. My wedding gift to my husband was singing to him a song that meant a lot to both of us at our reception. I just love music and love to share it.

Aloha!


----------



## margcata

The Latest Whitney Houston Cd.

Truly a grave loss to the music world.

Margcata.


----------



## cheflayne

Andy Palacio http://www.myspace.com/andypalacio/music/songs/miami-18289501


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I just love the gals of the 80's and 90's ... remember MTV?

GENTLEMAN ARE YOU READY ?

Here we go ...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

durangojo said:


> i've had enough mexican and mariachi music to last me for awhile so whadya say ladies and gents?...let's go to cuba!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joey


my sista' joey, I had to hold this one until no one else was around

I just knew I'd have to turn it up so loud that "Mister" would yell

not to mention I'd have to have a couple of cocktails and then get my dance on...


----------



## durangojo

bill frisell...for anyone not familiar with him, it's time to get aquainted....enjoy!





 ....... ' lagrimas mexicanas'





 ...... ' baba drame'





 ....... ' winter always turns to spring '

joey


----------



## durangojo

today i'm listening to that little voice inside my head say,"you should have married a doctor"!!...oy...

joey


----------



## gunnar

been slowly working my way through David Sedaris Audiobooks. Fun stories.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

durangojo said:


> today i'm listening to that little voice inside my head say,"you should have married a doctor"!!...oy...
> 
> joey


... LOL, I just can't say any more than that ... oh my gosh ...


----------



## indygal

From Melody Gardot's new album






And if you have not heard this yet you HAVE to. It is a 17 year old boy from Britain's got talent. He brought tears to my eyes. The girl is not nearly as good, but she does OK as harmony to him. (except one place where he is MOLTO expressive and she just doen't seem to be with him at all.) I believe you'll be hearing a lot more from this kid as time goes on.





 There are 10 million hits on this so far! (I get weird quality problems this AM - very clear yesterday. I think the d/l's are overloading the server that this video is on, so if it is weird, go back and listen later. it is SO worth it. Gave me tears. He's just singing "the Prayer" now, can't wait for something really expressive, he already demonstrated some of that in this song. But she'll have to stay with him better.

DD


----------



## durangojo

whether you liked her music or not, or listened or liked disco or not...whe was fun to dance to!...ciao donna and thanks!


----------



## zojison

Well, only one song seems to suit this gloomy morning:


----------



## petalsandcoco

To my Melody Gardot friends , I wanted to share something I just bought , yes, you will all be with me (heart) when I see her.

@ Indy : I watched those video's, very nice. The second one about the talent show.....I must say I got all choked up .....talent like that should never go to waste.

@ Joey : I didn't even know she had cancer, it came as a shock, one of the songs I really liked was Mac Arthur park (all the words) but it was these words that made that song a hit :

_"Someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think that I can take it
'cause it took so long to bake it
And I'll never have that recipe again
Oh, no!"_


----------



## zoebisch

Ahh concerts.  Last we went to was Sierra Maestra, prior to that was Chucho Valdez and the Afro-Cuban messengers.  Lately I haven't been listening to much, although I do have some Zeppelin running through my head....


----------



## petalsandcoco

I am going with my sister. The last concert I went to was Michael Buble.....feels like so long ago....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

listening to (watching) on PBS

B-52's

Oh My God, I'm showing my age!


----------



## chefbuba

Love the B-52's!........Have not heard them in a long time, need to dig out the cd's


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh My Gosh did you check out that Full Moon?






Here in Arizona it's got a cool haze to it 'cause of the wildfires (that's another song)


----------



## zoebisch

Beastie Boys, Bad Religion, Godsmack....it's one of those days....


----------



## indygal

Oh, I'm sooooooo envious, Petals!   You have to give us a full report.  I bet she's great onstage.

Donna


----------



## petalsandcoco

Donna, oh you will be there with me, all of you.

Melody's new album "The Absence" is brilliant. I really enjoyed watching her work in the studio while working on the song 'La vie en rose'. Which happens to be one of my favorite songs.

Here she is in studio : 




Here is the whole song : 




The one you posted is terrific.

Petals.


----------



## indygal

I love "La Vie en Rose" too.  Melody certainly makes it her own.  Beautiful.

I intend to buy the album.  gotta put it on my list!


----------



## zoebisch

A little REM, been tempted to dip back into some Mars Volta. I was listening to some of my recordings last night and analyzing it.


----------



## indygal

durangojo said:


> bill frisell...for anyone not familiar with him, it's time to get aquainted....enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... ' lagrimas mexicanas'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... ' baba drame'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... ' winter always turns to spring '
> 
> joey


Oh Joey! Prez Prado! I haven't heard his band since I was a teenager. Love it.

I love cuban music. What a crying shame Castro took one of the cultural garden spots of the world and turned it into a slum.


----------



## petalsandcoco

I have one word to describe the Melody Gardot concert, "Mesmerizing".

You can read a little about it here which pretty much describes it best

http://www.montrealgazette.com/Mont...etier+Place+Arts+June+2012/6867237/story.html

She sang alot of her new songs and a few of the old. It was 2 hours of nonstop singing. For the ladies who care to know, she wore a short black dress and see through cream colored coat level with her dress and cream colored stilettos. A small clip of what she sang: 



 . Petals.


----------



## Iceman

_*"Five Easy Pieces" *_

 *Chopin Fantasy f minor Op 49. Valentina Lisitsa*

 *JSBach: Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue*

 *Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 9 in E flat, K. 271 [complete] (Jeunehomme) *

 * Frédéric Chopin - Prelude in E-Minor (op.28 no. 4)*

 * Mozart by Arrau - Fantasy in D minor, K. 397*


----------



## Iceman

This is the song that I use as a gauge for the proper length of a _"good"_ fireworks display. OK. I know it's not at all about the American Revolution. It was written to celebrate Russia's victory over France in 1812, Still, this is a nice version. _ Enjoy._


----------



## Iceman

_*This is just cool. *_


----------



## durangojo

thank you petals......yes, mesmerizing is the perfect description for her music.....she gives me goosebumps everytime i listen to her.

joey

my favorite still is......


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

this a great video too!!

ALOHA!!


----------



## durangojo

the uber soothing sounds of Calexico lately.......enjoy!

joey





...."para"





......."banderilla"





...."el picador"


----------



## epicous

Indian devotionals like this:


----------



## durangojo

in honor of mick's 69th birthday...happy birthday mick and thank you!....


----------



## rocygolly

Rozanne - The Police, I´m making the dinner


----------



## durangojo

can never be reminded too many times...

joey


----------



## stevetamer

Listening my fav soundtrack, Closer


----------



## chefdave11

Streaming on Last.fm....

Manu Chao


----------



## durangojo

this is especially for you indygal and petals..." the absence" melody gardot's new cd.... enjoy all...she is so lovely...





















joey


----------



## petalsandcoco

Joey ,

She certainly has a soothing voice. The songs on the new release are terrific. She sang just about all of them at the concert. 
Thanks for the links. 

@ Dave: never heard of them before and after listening to 6 of their songs , it's music that gets you dancing. 

Petals


----------



## durangojo

yes petals....in a word, evocative.....

joey


----------



## chefdave11

petalsandcoco said:


> @ Dave: never heard of them before and after listening to 6 of their songs , it's music that gets you dancing.
> 
> Petals


Cool! Yeah, Manu Chao is grrrrreat working music. And you especially need it when working in a literal hole-in-the-wall (had a certain charming quality, though) and cleaning out the grease trap at 2am. But it's sounds even better when working for yourself in a well-designed kitchen!


----------



## indygal

durangojo said:


> this is especially for you indygal and petals..." the absence" melody gardot's new cd.... enjoy all...she is so lovely...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joey


----------



## snake666

Mr. Big - To be with you, so many memories


----------



## durangojo

this song just makes me feel good........hope it does you as well....joey






sorry about the ad


----------



## margcata

Some old Rhthym and Blues, vocalist Joey Gillmore, Il Divo, Broadway Theatre Musical Collection, Manolo Escobar, Enrique Iglesias, Shakira, Daniela Romo, Manuel Mijares and Eros Ramazzotti.

Have lovely Labor Day.

Marge.


----------



## sachef665

Despite the fact that my ex and I always considered moondance "our song" is still love that one.


----------



## 808jono202

Anyone been into Spotify? I love it, and it's on almost constantly while I am at home, or when I am doing work in the office.

Been a lot of these guys(and ladies):

New York Funk Exchange 

GAUDI

Digits

Mr.Scruff

Solillaquists of Sound 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much more. . . . .the list could go on for days. . .


----------



## leeniek

Oh do I ever remember the Barney days! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif It wasn't so bad with our son but our daughter was obsessed with him. She was two when the Barney movie was in theatres and she had to see it, and of course she had her stuffed Barney, BJ and Baby Bop firmly in her arms the whole time. My husband missed out on that adventure for some reason.. I think he took our son to Union Station to view the trains or something like that..

As for what I'm listening to, right now it's been a mix of Dala and Kate and Anna McGarrigle.. both are Canadian groups. Dala has just put out a new album and except for the last song, I like it alot. The McGarrigles aren't doing anything new.. one of them passed away but I think her son is doing something on his own..


----------



## r6zack

After a long / rough day, listening to some IZ always makes me smile.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Hanalei Moon by Dennis Pavao


----------



## durangojo

i woke up this morning trying to shake the parasitical, moocher, spineless, blues that apparently alot of us(46%) here in the lower 48 are guilty of...

Van always helps.....hope he can help the rest of you parasites as well!........ enjoy!!!!!

joey





 " open the door to your heart"

this is off his latest cd "Born To Sing: No Plan B"


----------



## jim berman

Happily listening to the new Dave Matthews Band disc, Away from the World. Some gentle pieces and some really moving ones make for a pretty good experience.


----------



## snide

Right now its alot of Alan Jacksson, otherwise its Johnny Cash, Elvis and other older artists


----------



## snake666

Im listening my fav rock band Live ( Unplugged Mtv)


----------



## gonefishin

[h1]North Mississippi Allstars[/h1]


----------



## pcieluck

I appreciate great pianists. Last I've been listening to a lot of Ryuichi Sakamoto.


----------



## fermi fang

ALTERN ROCK FTW


----------



## petalsandcoco

Besides enjoying all the James Bond movies (and HOW !!!) , I really like the new Adele song, ' Skyfall "....the words.....true James Bond style. Looking forward to the movie.






Petals.


----------



## dreamweaver

My kids jamming on the ukulele to make up for the silence that surrounded me all day long while they were both at school.


----------



## indygal

Just discovered this one: Love it!






Wanting Memories by Sweet Honey in the Rock

Written by Ysaye M. Barnwell


----------



## durangojo

mikest,

if you are a john hiatt fan, give a listsen to his latest cd "mystic pinball"...he just keeps getting better and better!






joey


----------



## indygal

Great ones, Joey!  Just saw them

Indy


----------



## petalsandcoco

just a beautiful song: 




same singer 




Petals.


----------



## chef n nod

Jim said:


> Had the pleasure of cooking for the Yellowjackets back in '93, prior to Live Wires recording, then again in '99. Fantastic band! Amazing music! Saw them for the first time in '89 in a club the size of a small living room... changed my life.


Of my close to 16,000 music files, this song and their performance of it, is definitely in the top half of my top five songs. Just can't get enough of it:


----------



## durangojo

petalsandcoco said:


> just a beautiful song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same singer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petals.


thank you petals for the reminder of Charles Aznavour...i never tire of his quiet, evocative voice....there sometimes is a twinge of such sadness and melancholy in his music, but whenever i hear him the hair on all my being just tingles.... no one touches him( well maybe Bocelli). El Curi reminds me of Aznavour a bit...do you know his music? he is a spaniard living in cuba...he sings of the sea, cuba and of course, women and amore! his cd "el habanera de la habana" is just lovely...Como la Espuma (like the foam) Pendiento Vivo Del Mar'(slope of the Sea) and Habanero are just a few of my favorites...hope you enjoy him

wifi here is spotty so i won't frustrate you by trying to download via youtube...google is best i think...

joey


----------



## missyd

Been listening to a lot tonight. Anything that is good to sing to especially when in the kitchen.

- Avenged Sevenfold - 'Save Me' & 'So Far Away' 



 & 




Who doesn't love a good Cello or 2...

- Rasputina's cover of 'Wish You Were Here' (got to see them last month  




- Apocalyptica - SOS (Anything But Love) 




Some new live stuff I've come across as well that I think is pretty amazing:

- Pink - 'Glitter in the Air' from the Grammys 




- 'I don't Believe You' on Oprah 




- Lady Gaga 'Speechless' - 




'Hair' - 




'Edge of Glory' - 




oh and can't forget Gagnam Style any time my kids have control of YouTube


----------



## petalsandcoco

Joey: Those are very nice songs . They  brought back memories of some very happy times spent there.

          The other day I watched my father dance my mother across the kitchen floor to "She", he is quite the romantic.


----------



## thesautesamurai

you know, miles davis, seasick steve, miyavi, k'naan, the screams of children, dethklok, mastadon, atmosphere, scroobius pip, devildriver, volcanoes queefing, eric sardinas, joe bonamassa, etta james, amy whinehouse, sublime, audioslave, gg allin and the murder junkies,everytime i die, tool, cattle decapitation, fictionplane, ect:


----------



## durangojo

our real modern days 'three wise men'....actually four including zubin...they come bearing gifts that keep giving......timeless.....

seasoned greetings all.....






joey


----------



## ordo

Listening a curious and magnificent Beethoven by the great Glenn Gould. I love the bare use of pedal here.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

live streaming radio

Hawaiian 105 KINE

as I cook (and dance and sing and drink wine and really have a good time)


----------



## li4m79

Juice 00 radio - Internet steam.... can't cook without tuneage

sent from my Galaxy S2 running ParanoidAndroid, JTproductions Inverted apps


----------



## primaveronica

ordo said:


> Listening a curious and magnificent Beethoven by the great Glenn Gould. I love the bare use of pedal here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding!


----------



## durangojo

for your listening pleasure as you drive off the 'cliff'

happy new year all........ drive safe!!!

joey


----------



## primaveronica

durangojo said:


> for your listening pleasure as you drive off the 'cliff'
> 
> happy new year all........ drive safe!!!
> 
> joey


.........The fiscal cliff?

:-/


----------



## durangojo

Was there another one I'm unaware of?

joey


----------



## keithdaman666

Tune in Radio App, Addicted to Radio.com baby!


----------



## dasher

Been getting more into jazz, and really like this mellow jazz channel here: http://www.jazzradio.com

check it out if you like Jazz at all


----------



## coup-de-feu




----------



## pollopicu

I've been listening to Azymuth (Brazilian Jazz) and America (Ventura Highway) stations on Pandora.


----------



## petalsandcoco

what a nice voice.

Been listening to the Mavericks new CD : IN TIME

Songs favorites so far : Come unto me (and the Spanish version : ven hacio mi)

Call me when you get to heaven - oh what a song !

The video is out for the first one , don't know about the second. Hope to see them play if they pass this way.

Petals.


----------



## durangojo

petals, so great to see you back and posting...you were sorely missed.....any photos of your new creations?

i adore anything by the Mavericks so am looking forward to adding their new cd to my collection......speaking of nice voices, check out Boz Scaggs new cd, "Memphis"......voice still as smooth as silk

joey


----------



## laurenlulu

Barenaked Ladies first album called Gordon, it's lyrical genius!


----------



## toothlessbeaver

Ok.with a stupid lap top, I guess start all over here.  Since I'm the new kid on the block, and no not them!  Sounds like all ya'll have been into my vinyl collection.  My all time favorite is Mr. Chris Rea ! Mark Knopfler comes in a close 2nd tho. Might use the turn table tho and do some Jethro Tull, Babe Ruth, UFO, Deep Purple,Nils Lofgren, Skynard,and a lot more. being raised in Flint , Michigan and going to school with the members of Grand Funk Railroad, well music has always been apart of my soul!


----------



## cheflayne

The Growlers


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

some school mates

http://www.kapalamusic.com/hoku/

ALOHA!


----------



## wesipes

Keb Moj and Taj  are fantastic,

right now I am in a creative stage which includes my work motivated by Mozart, Randy Newman, Ian anderson, Bach, Pachelbel, Dr. John, and Tom Waits

Wesipes


----------



## emmbai90

I've been listening to a lot of Within Temptation lately and trying to listen to similar bands, my favorite band is Evanescence i have always loved them and i like some Marion Raven, Maria Digby and Michelle Branch, i sometimes love a bit of All American Rejects to and Dashboard Confessional.


----------



## tomago

I have been listening to these guys. I do like a lot of different stuff though.


----------



## wesipes

You are right..this is awesome..it reminds me of cross between several of my favorites ! Will send yo some connrctions when back to work


----------



## durangojo

Driving down the coast to Big Sur yesterday, the radio station was playing a lot of richie havens music in honor of his passing. I like his cover of the rolling stone's "no expectations" he did with his friend and main guitarist bill perry, who incidentally died of a heart attack as well in 2007 at age 49....
thank you mr havens for giving us a lifetime of great music while raising our awareness....rip

enjoy all


----------



## pollopicu

I would love to visit Big Sur. Never been. I recently watched a documentary on netlfix, and it looks so beautiful.

I've been feeling this song all week.


----------



## nick.shu

erm, melbourne ska orchestra, Nine Inch Nails, Gary Numan, U2 (achtung baby and Zooropa) B-52s. Couple of other bands


----------



## pollopicu

Nick.Shu said:


> erm, melbourne ska orchestra, Nine Inch Nails, Gary Numan, U2 (achtung baby and Zooropa) B-52s. Couple of other bands


I was listening to Gary Numan at work last night. Love his song "cars".


----------



## bughut

France Bleu Mayenne...It's the local station on the radio when we're doing up the wreck in Le Pas. I now know most of the words to 2 French songs even tho I don't know what they mean. I simply sing along every couple of hours when they're aired cos They play the same two over n over. Hour after hour n day after day n week after week.

I speak pretty gd French now, but I seem to just make the right sounds when i sing along to these songs when they come on even tho I don't savvy.

Please tell me you know where i'm coming from n it's not just me


----------



## tankpirate

I have found a new TropRock station so I have been heavy into that.


----------



## pollopicu

Oldie but still a goodie when you need to put a smile on your crappy day.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Guess where I will be 14 rows from front stage Wednesday night ?






We bought the tickets last year. He can play some serious blues/rock....

Joe Bonamassa and Beth Hart.


----------



## durangojo

Oh petals, I am so envious and happy for you.....I tried to see him in Santa Cruz this winter but tickets were sold out in a New York minute!!!! Yes, that man can seriously play the blues...yowzer...not bad on the eyes either! enjoy a very special evening my friend......

joey


----------



## missyd

Nick.Shu said:


> erm, melbourne ska orchestra, Nine Inch Nails, Gary Numan, U2 (achtung baby and Zooropa) B-52s. Couple of other bands


I've been listing to Pretty Hate Machine & The Downward Spiral a lot in the kitchen over the past couple of weeks /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## french fries

MissyD said:


> I've been listing to Pretty Hate Machine & The Downward Spiral a lot in the kitchen over the past couple of weeks /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


Nothing can stop you now... cause you just don't care, anymore...

No wait: I can picture it: you're in the kitchen, 9" chef knife in hand, about to slice that pork loin, singing... "hey pig yeah you hey pig piggy pig pig pig..." /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Raiatea has a beautiful voice! She will be performing at the White House on May 9th.... wish I could go!

ALOHA!


----------



## cheflayne




----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

LOL braddah layne!  he's good!


----------



## petalsandcoco

durangojo said:


> Oh petals, I am so envious and happy for you.....I tried to see him in Santa Cruz this winter but tickets were sold out in a New York minute!!!! Yes, that man can seriously play the blues...yowzer...not bad on the eyes either! enjoy a very special evening my friend......
> 
> joey


The concert was incredible. I managed to get front and center stage. Took all kinds of videos & pics. He can play a guitar and sing the blues till you melt. Incredible !!!





  








130.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 9, 2013







He was standing 5 feet in front of me.





  








168.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 9, 2013







Once he finished his 15 minute encore he reached into his pocket





  








172.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 9, 2013







And gave out guitar picks (they have his name on them). One of the best Blues concerts I have ever been to.


----------



## jcornbread

I love music and lately it has been a bunch of Clutch, Baroness, Ghost, KISS, Converge, Botch, and Dillinger Escape Plan which has been a lot of aggression but that's where I'm at right now... kinda sad maybe.


----------



## pollopicu

Maybe because it's getting warmer, but I've been listening to a lot old school rap and hip hop like Big Pun and Fat Joe, and also salsa music, like El Gran Combo. I can't even listen to R&B without throwing it way back. Forget about it.


----------



## missyd

French Fries said:


> Nothing can stop you now... cause you just don't care, anymore...
> 
> No wait: I can picture it: you're in the kitchen, 9" chef knife in hand, about to slice that pork loin, singing... "hey pig yeah you hey pig piggy pig pig pig..." /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


LOL! That is epic. I am totally going to start start singing that next time i'm working with pork in class. A guy in my class started singing beastie boys "sabotage" last week but instead of sabotage he sang "sanitize" (as we were cleaning our stations). was pretty hillarious. don't know if he would be able to catch the nin reference but im going to do it anyways


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Life is WAY too short… always sing in the kitchen, dancing is optional /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mullet.gif


----------



## bughut

made supper last night to Sting and Mary j Blige.  Whenever i say your name. Had the volume  high and dancing like i meant it. No one watching, but i closed the blinds anyway


----------



## pollopicu

bughut said:


> made supper last night to Sting and Mary j Blige. Whenever i say your name. Had the volume high and dancing like i meant it. No one watching, but i closed the blinds anyway


Love them both, especially Mary J. I used to listen to her _What's the 411_ album until I wore it out.

I guess you could say _"I let my tape rock 'til my tape popped"._


----------



## chef la lou

House music, it gets my creative energy flowing and the continuous beat , keep me moving all over the kitchen. I am a strange beast, I cook to earn a living and when I am off, I cook to relax. I guess I love being me!

Chef La' Lou


----------



## durangojo

In honor of Bob Dylan's birthday...
It's an impossible task for me to pick one or even a handful of my favorite Dylan tunes. I grew up on Dylan and I wore out a lot of turntable needles listening to his albums. What a gift he is...a national treasure, and a legend....so everyone, pick a tune and sing along.....loudly, if possible....happy birthday bob, and so many many thanks....rock on!!!!
just a few of my favorites:
~ just like a woman
~ a simple twist of fate
~ tangled up in blue
~ like a rolling stone
~ subterranean homesick blues
~ don't think twice, it's alright
~ The entire John Wesley Harding, Blonde on Blonde and Blood On The
Tracks, Highway 61 Revisited albums...in fact every one of his albums
~ I'll be your baby tonight
~ lay,lady lay
~ hard rain's gonna fall 

~ got to see him a few years back in Telluride(Co)as he was 'just passin' through. it was like having a private concert as he played in the town park for an audience of maybe 2000 tops..i never sat down the entire concert and I still get goosebumps just thinking about it....truly legendary

joey


----------



## pollopicu

First of all, I hate itunes.

...but I finally figured out how to transfer files from my laptop to my ipad, and I'm now chillin'. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## bughut

radio 1's big weekend in Derry, County Derry Northern Ireland...OUTSTANDING


----------



## durangojo

Yesterday it was Dylan, today it was 'Santana Fest'....perfect music for doing yard work..more like fire mitigation...raking 6 months worth of pine needles, whacking and pruning, gathering and hauling...oy!
This girl earned her martini tonight... the second one too! 
Forgetaboutit!

joey


----------



## chrisbelgium

In april I was in this store in Barcelona stocked with the most excentric accessoires and jewelry. The Lana Del Rey music playing made the whole experience unforgettable; I can't get her bedroom voice out of my head, so now I'm almost continuously playing Lana Del Rey.





  








BarriGòtic19.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 29, 2013











  








BarriGòtic21.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 29, 2013








,

Just now I'm however listening to Sara Tavares' CD Balancé in Portugese. I'm a freak for Portugese voices, probably the sexiest language in the world. So, it's music from Portugal and Brazil;

Sara Tavares, Misia (fado), a Brasilian girl called Céu etc.


----------



## pollopicu

Chris, we are currently planning our trip to Spain, can you tell me where that shop was located at?

I also agree than Portuguese is the sexiest language.


----------



## petalsandcoco

You may like Ana Moura, a very nice Fado singer.


----------



## durangojo

Chris, speaking of Portuguese voices, do you know of Cesaria Evora from the Cape Verde islands? a voice as soft and breezy as the trade winds......these songs are from her 'Sao Vincente' cd which is lovely in it's entirety......enjoy these

joey


----------



## chrisbelgium

@Pollopicu; it's in the Gótic area in one of the small streets near the cathedral. It's a narrow entry but the store has two parts and is quite big. I don't have an exact adress but the entry looks like this;





  








BarriGòtic18.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
May 31, 2013








@Petals, thanks, now I need an Ana Moura CD too. What a voice!

@Joey; oh yes, how could I have not mentioned her. Cesaria Evora music is indeed a must have.

Speaking of Portugese music; I used to be a real fan of Madredeus until I attended a concert... aaarrrgggghhhh! It's almost 3 hours more of exactly the same tone. I was bored to death and never ever played another record of them again! Don't get me wrong; they performed 100% perfect but she continuously sang in that monotone limited tone reach. No more for me!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Just got back from an *A~MAZ~ING *long weekend vaca/stayca in the big city and bright lights of Phoenix. 

My fantastic, wonderful and handsome husband got us pre-sale tickets to *FLEETWOOD MAC*!!! At the US Airways Center ... Oh My Gravy all over my two scoops of rice (that I can eat now) that was _beyond_ any mere words could describe. 

We had _phenomenal_ seats!






  








zowie 011.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 3, 2013








As a struggling young adult, I could never afford these high-end concerts back when. But now as a retiree, my DH, did I say that he's smart _and_ handsome … Seeks out the shows so that we can check them off of our bucket list. 

We have been to some pretty awesome concerts over the course of the past 5 years. 

I thought that _The Eagles _put on a terrific show, but he said that this was the best he's ever seen and that's saying a lot coming from him! Even better than Jimmy Buffet in VEGAS!!


----------



## petalsandcoco

Summertime......Mungo Jerry






Gotta love those sideburns.

My sister and I used to play this song all the time, we couldn't help ourselves , we just had to get up and mooovvvvve.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

... and how about that fishnet shirt, totally forgot about those... what's old is new... loved that song, thanks petals


----------



## durangojo

In honor of one of the Greatest southern blues guys around...his life WAS a blues song....Bobby 'Blue' Bland...thanks for all the great music Bobby....RIP
Turn the volume up folks......
joey


----------



## durangojo

Rodrigo y Gabriela
'area 52' is their latest cd......if you don't know this truly dynamic duos music, you should.......great, great,great music to cook to...as in great. 
enjoy!

joey


----------



## pollopicu

This time of year when it's nice and hot outside I love listening to all the salsa classica stations on Pandora. Makes me really feel like I'm in Spanish Harlem eating frituras.


----------



## durangojo

I just recently discovered this band out of Israel....The Ori Naftaly Band....great blues...hope you enjoy them as I do 
joey


----------



## milknsugar

durangojo said:


> I just recently discovered this band out of Israel....The Ori Naftaly Band....great blues...hope you enjoy them as I do
> joey


Wow I like these guys... theyre really from israel??


----------



## cheflayne

John Weldon Cale ( J. J. Cale)

born on December 5, 1938

died July 26, 2013


----------



## durangojo

Amen cheflayne.....may he RIP.....I think my favorite cd of his is one he did with Clapton.....' The Road To Escondido'.......one of a kind songwriter.....lovely laid back voice and music...he will be sorely missed...
joey


----------



## durangojo

I know I have mentioned this group 'Rhye' before,but they so deserve a second nod your way for sure. i find their music quite evocative, sensual,warm and comforting like a blanket Hope you enjoy them as much as I do
joey


----------



## pollopicu




----------



## coffeebean

Geez quite unusual for me but... Got so mesmerized with 'Ave Maria' di Maria Callas... Haha...


----------



## pollopicu

I love Maria Callas. I made a special point of visiting her residence when I visited Europe. If I were to live anywhere in Paris It would be on Ave. George Mandel.


----------



## cheflayne

a little fretless banjo by Tim Eriksen


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Poliça *from Minneapolis, Minnesota

Incredible music. Please watch this stunning video full screen;






Live, as in voice and piano only. I love it!!


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Misia *Portugese fado. Warning; goes straight to the deepest part of your soul. I have this CD for years and I didn't realize there was a video on youTube until today.


----------



## tummytalk

bughut said:


> Seal... and an awful lot of stuff on youtube ( one thing just leads to another doesn't it)


----------



## tummytalk

I've been listening to a lot of chef radio. Stories of great chefs like jacques pepin Matthew lightener Domminique Ansel n Anthony Bourdain. Im an addict actually lol and so so much Dionne Warwick


----------



## tummytalk

"Yours" by Dionne Warwick...i never get tired of the lyrics, so so deep


----------



## durangojo

Not sure if it's the weather, the full moon, the change of seasons or what, but i have been feeling and listening to this oldie but goodie all week....and loudly i might add.


----------



## chefdonz

Depends, on my way to work I listen to a lot of poetry and writen word, at work I enjoy classic guitar covers. Ohhhh a Wednesday (Friday in my life)I still love metal


----------



## chefedb

50s Doo *** Sounds transfered my records and tapes to Disc  accapella and NYC Subway Sounds real old


----------



## lagom

Stuck in the 70's for tomorrows playlist. Bowie, stevie wonder, zepplin and starting off with the entire alblum dark side of the moon


----------



## chefedb

The late great Johnny Maestro and the Brooklyn Bridge or Crest.


----------



## ordo

Did somebody mentioned Stevie Wonder? Here with the big Ray:

[VIDEO]



[/VIDEO]


----------



## lagom

Was driving home from work yesterday and picked up my 11 year old at the train station on the way. She was amazed that I was jamming to this.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Oct 10, 2013


----------



## lagom

Tomorrows play list
Jonny Cash
CCR
Bob Schneider
Joe Walsh
Got a 4 albums lined up and and set on shuffle play.


----------



## food truck

Lil Wayne I could listen to his songs all day long


----------



## just jim

Aerosmith's "Sweet Emulsion"


----------



## ordo

Grigory Sokolov, Live in Paris 2002.


----------



## lagom

Thanks for the tip Ordo. I havent thought of him in years. Got me a new playlist for my office time today.Die kunst der fuge, 2001, Bach.


----------



## french fries

Mozart by Maria João Pires


----------



## teamfat

With the passing of Lou Reed yesterday, my favorite radio station is playing a lot of Velvet Underground and related stuff.

mjb.

ps:  Sweet Emulsion - certainly made me laugh!


----------



## lagom

Everybody loves Mozart. Being an old fart I loved the snap and hiss in the background, brings back a lot of good memories of my younger days of pre digital when you listened to an alblum and good cover art.


----------



## durangojo

a little different side of lou.....R I P lou and thanks for all the songs./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

joey






@ teamfat...'sweet emulsion' sounds like a perfect name for a dessert


----------



## kokopuffs

Terry Wolman, Keb' Mo', Taj, the Association, George Benson, Antonio Carlos Jobim, Bobby McFerrin, Chris Isaak, Carol King, Curtis Salgado, The Infamous Stringdusters, Jethro Tull, Judas Priest, Manhattan Transfer, Miles Davis, Paul Brown, Pinetop Perkins, Robert Palmer, Robbin Ford, Sade, Sergio Mendes and Brasil '66, Tim McGraw, Tinsley Ellis, War, Wes Montgomery, Wilbert Longmire, The Zombies, Bob Marley.

Did I ever mention that I worked for Bill Graham, the rock concert empresario briefly during the mid-seventies.


----------



## phatch

Hesitation Marks by Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Philippe Jaroussky*, countertenor (think much too tight skinny jeans). What a voice!


----------



## lagom

phatch said:


> Hesitation Marks by Nine Inch Nails.


Trent Reznor does some great music. As a guest in your restaurant, an insufferable jerk, tossed him and his crew out. This was back in 1996 so perhaps he has learned some manners now. BTW, the other fifty or so people in the dinning room cheered when I tossed them.


----------



## kokopuffs

Lagom said:


> Trent Reznor does some great music. As a guest in your restaurant, an insufferable jerk, tossed him and his crew out. This was back in 1996 so perhaps he has learned some manners now. BTW, the other fifty or so people in the dinning room cheered when I tossed them.


While I like some of NIN's music, I never realized how rowdy they are. Rockers, toss 'em and rock 'em. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## durangojo

I never ever tire of this song......Grace Slick turned 74 yesterday.....happy happy birthday Gracie!


----------



## rusriot

I'm pretty much still just listening to the same stuff for the last 15-20 years or so...The Clash, Sex Pistols, Social Distortion, Rancid, Bob Marley & the Wailers, Desmond Dekker, Toots & the Maytals, Johnny Cash, etc... However, I DID just make over to a local pub in time to catch Dick Dale, and then Reverend Horton Heat. It made my night!


----------



## teamfat

I'd love a chance to see Dick Dale live!

One of my favorite little musical anecdotes is the line in Jimi Hendrix's  "Third Stone from the Sun" where he says "You'll never hear surf music again"  This was a reference to Dick Dale having cancer and a bleak looking future.  But he managed to beat it, and some years later recorded a cover of the Hendrix song, and instead of saying the part about surf music, he said "Jimi, I'm still here."

mjb.


----------



## texaschef

A delicious mix of Widespread Panic, Jimmy Buffett, CCR, Van Morrison, and Poor J. Brown.


----------



## pollopicu

My father just passed away, and he used to love music, music was his life, and so i grew up listening to bands like King Harvest, Seals and Crofts, John Lennon, Beegees, John Denver, Cat Stevens, etc. So that's what I've been listening to a lot lately.


----------



## koukouvagia

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Philippe Jaroussky*, countertenor (think much too tight skinny jeans). What a voice!


Since I share a profession with Philippe I will tell him you say hello next time I see him.


----------



## left4bread

Lagom said:


> Trent Reznor does some great music. As a guest in your restaurant, an insufferable jerk, tossed him and his crew out. This was back in 1996 so perhaps he has learned some manners now. BTW, the other fifty or so people in the dinning room cheered when I tossed them.


That's kinda funny because I remember them getting boo'ed off stage at lolapawhatever. There was footage of him ducking behind a monitor to avoid bottles.

I like his recent work, though. Hated his first two albums. Nine Inch Fails.

I like the studio version of this song but found this version and thought I'd share.

The video kinda ruins the feel of the song, so maybe just close your eyes and listen?


----------



## chrisbelgium

@Koukou; while you got his attention, please tell him I want more cello too. Best combo with such a voice. You're so privileged with your profession!

@PP; sorry to hear you lost your father. Isn't it stunning how music can induce emotions and hopefully a lot of good memories?


----------



## ghislaine

I've got a Mississippi/Chicago Blues playlist that I like to crank when I'm cooking. Also like to bounce to a little vintage MJ. But clean up is all about gay, disco, dance party.


----------



## teamfat

I'm a blues fan.  Host utahbluessociety.org for th elocal blues community.  Which I need to update RealSoonNow.

mjb.


----------



## ordo

_Ave Verum_ by Mozart with the great Leonard Berstein. So beautiful that it almost hurts.


----------



## durangojo

joey


----------



## lagom

Spotify added Led Zepplin this week so today Im starting with In thru the out door and regressing down to their orgional debeut self titled album. Still waiting for them to get ac/dc, bob segar and donnie iris. Have to wait for yoko to die before we get the fab four online.


----------



## wakeandcake

The smiths. 
"Stop me if think that youve heard this one befoooore.. "
*That was me singing


----------



## chrisbelgium

Weirdest combo; 9 minutes of Beth Ditto live at the Versus Spring/Summer 2013 fashion show. Rock and frivole Versace fashion. I love Beth Ditto, 100% raw TNT! Hope she didn't scare Donatella's skinny chicks.


----------



## durangojo

just plain good fun!


----------



## cheflayne

durangojo said:


> just plain good fun! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


sounds like a plan, so continuing in this vein of good fun, I present more of the same thing only different.....


----------



## epicous




----------



## nick.shu

Oh dear, a recent trip to NZ has me listening to Lorde constantly. NIN/QOTSA touring in march. Heya Trent, hope this time we meet, I don't look like a homeless guy hanging around the airport.


----------



## cheflayne

music of the Buena Vista Tattoo Club (home of trash polka tattoos)

Dobbs Dead performing "Back Home"


----------



## mista

Currently listening to Soulfly - Back to the Primitive. Awesome song. (thanks to a friend who introduced me to heavy metal world.)


----------



## jofleischer

Just listened to "Dedicated follower of fashion" by the kinks and now thinking about how immensley brilliant Ray Davies is!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I totally forgot to say that my husband took me to see Gordon Lightfoot at the Foz Theatre, WOW!! It was great! He's 75 years young and still going strong!


----------



## chrisbelgium

These ladies can wake me up any time...

*Mary J. Blige* 




*Toni Braxton* 




*Alicia Keys*


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ChrisBelgium said:


> These ladies can wake me up any time...
> 
> *Mary J. Blige*
> 
> *Toni Braxton*
> 
> *Alicia Keys*


... all very talented _and_ beautiful, strong, confident women.

I love Alicia Keys music that she writes herself, _*Fallin*_ is on the top of my playlist


----------



## catherine2

currently i am listening to " she will be loved" by maroon 5 ..I really like the song as it reminds me of something really special..


----------



## catherine2

epicous said:


>


lol..this is nice..


----------



## pollopicu

Aguas de Marco


__
https://soundcloud.com/id%3Dlamarabeknadze%252Fantonio-carlos-jobim-elis%3Btrack_id%3D43522340


----------



## ordo

Folhas secas

Elis Regina


----------



## pollopicu

Isn't she amazing? I get goosebumps watching that video. thank you for posting it. I had never seen it before.


----------



## ordo

I was in love with her. There's a whole collection of videos with Cesar Camargo Mariano, the pianist, his husband for a while, and a great musician.


----------



## lagom

I just bought the Willie Nelson, Jonny Cash vh1 storytellers recording and introduced my Egypten cook to it. He was in tears by the time " ring of fire" was over. He had never heard it or any Jonny Cash or Willie Nelson before. After "crazey" he said he was stoping to get his wife some fresh dates and a flower on the way home. He is now a fan, ripped him a few cd's today so he can introduce the wife to some real country music.


----------



## ordo

A tango moment by the remarcable composer Astor Piazzolla.

Milonga del ángel


----------



## pollopicu

Barcelona


----------



## pete

It's been awhile since I added to this thread.  One of my new favorites is "Postmodern Jukebox" and the whole genre of taking today's popular songs and reimagining them as songs from earlier genres, with a heavy emphasis on jazz styles.


----------



## teamfat

K Girl, I try not to listen to the Edmund Fitzgerald tune too often. Love it, but my youngest brother died in a boating accident on Lake Michigan in November. A little too much emotional baggage.

My primary source of income these days is computer consulting, so I work from home. I pretty much have the radio glued to 90.9 - one of the most interesting radio stations on the planet, KRCL. [ krcl.org ] The Rolling Stones, Tony Bennet and Prince within a half hour time frame, and it doesn't seem strange. Really liking this group:






mjb.


----------



## michaelga

My condolences TF, sorry to hear.

I've been finding a lot of fun listening to 2CELLOS doing covers of EVERYTHING.

ACDC - Thunderstruck


Vivaldi - Allegro (live)


MTV - Time of Your Life (smooth criminal)


Nirvahna - Smells Like Teen Spirit


... and yes they do destroy that many bows... not to mention the cellos... they aren't fake and they take a beating.

-----

I'll edit add this one...it will make you cry.

Johny Cash - Hurt, Live in Arena Zagreb


----------



## chrisbelgium

Pollopicu said:


> Barcelona


PP, I hope you saw this group at work around the Barcelona cathedral in the Barri Gottic area. I stayed for a very long time to hear them and bought a CD. Incredible music that contributed to that unbelievable experience that is called Barcelona. Enjoy!

www.barnakustica.com


----------



## pollopicu

I'm not sure if I did or not... I did see a group setting up station, but since we visited in the fall, the temps were a bit too cold to stand around, and it seemed like it was going to take a while for them to finish setting-up. Looking back I wish we would have stayed and listened to them.

This is the picture I took of the group setting up. Not sure it was them.. but it was so terribly romantic.




  








DSCN3045.jpg




__
pollopicu


__
Mar 12, 2014








The group you posted sounds so amazingly beautiful, by the way.


----------



## emmbai90

That looks awesome, i wish i could be a roadie for a band i love concerts but setting up for them would be even better as then i get to meet the band too lol.


----------



## ordo

*Dino Saluzzi*


----------



## ishbel

Paolo Nuttini. Love his voice.


----------



## durangojo

full screen please…..


----------



## chrisbelgium

durangojo said:


> full screen please…..


Incredible images made in sepia color!


----------



## pollopicu

I'm listening to this right now on Pandora, on the Horace Parlan station.


----------



## lagom

I havent heard this in years but my 15year old daughter in graduating primary school in june and heading to gymnasium so after hunting around for a bit I found it. Some of the best advice for young people, and us old people too.


----------



## genemachine

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I totally forgot to say that my husband took me to see Gordon Lightfoot at the Foz Theatre, WOW!! It was great! He's 75 years young and still going strong!


How did I miss this thread so far???

You may also like this one. Heavy stuff for anyone who grew up during the Cold War:


----------



## chrisbelgium

I saw this on the BBC some time ago. Amy Winehouse tribute by Jools Holland. I was such a fan! Amy Winehouse, what a loss...


----------



## michaelga

GeneMachine said:


> How did I miss this thread so far???
> 
> You may also like this one. Heavy stuff for anyone who grew up during the Cold War:


Thanks... hadn't heard of her before - not sure how I missed


----------



## michaelga

Here's one for the older ones...


----------



## michaelga

Redux... Retro or Vintage... I can't tell...


----------



## michaelga

And to fall asleep to...
[h1]Don't You Worry Child (Vintage 'Great Gatsby' Style Swedish House Mafia Cover) [/h1]

Postmodern Jukebox...


----------



## jamie1

I have just rediscovered a favourite of mine...a formation called Beast out of Montreal, Canada. The lead, Betty Bonifassi is an outstanding vocalist. I love their album!

Here is one of my favourite songs off the album:


----------



## cheflayne

Lashing Dogs, a fungi band from the British Virgin Islands


----------



## ordo

Loved that_ Who's to blame?_

Heres a mixed electronic tango by the group _Bajo Fondo_ with actual images of a train travel along the impoverished province of Buenos Aires, Argentina.

The real Argentina that few tourist get to know.


----------



## chrisbelgium

A few days ago the BBC broadcasted the concert that George Michael gave at the Opéra Garnier in Paris. No other pop artist ever was allowed to perform there.

Yesterday I bought the video... I know he is a great live performer, but this concert really kept me silent from A to Z.

1. Here's one song recorded at this concert, with a few images of the Opéra Garnier and of Paris;






2. Same song, studio recorded, but what an absolutely *superb black and white video*...


----------



## pollopicu

[VIDEO]



[/VIDEO]


----------



## petalsandcoco

A couple of years ago, I stumbled upon this artist. I checked online to see when he was coming to Montreal, only to find out that he had passed away by drowning. This song gets me every time.

@ Michael: love that stuff.


----------



## michaelga

Holy-Shit.. thansk for the second video... I didn't care for the first one much.

The second one ... oh wow!

Never heard of him... now sad to hear he's gone...time really is fleeting!

.

.

.

.

.

 .

  .

   .

I think I'm going to stay home ... spend the day play/dancing with my daughter - world be dammed.

Hallelujah !   (way better than Cohen's)


----------



## michaelga

Here's one you probably might maybe remember, It's a cover but much better than the original.


Hold Tight is an Original ... that many love but have never heard:


here is just good...


Hope someone likes em...


----------



## michaelga




----------



## michaelga




----------



## michaelga




----------



## chrisbelgium

The Guess Who, Rare Earth and one of my all time favorite songs ever by Canned Heat, On the road again... thanks so much Michael, all those good memories for a nearly 65 year old guy like me.  Wasn't  it was plenty of exciting naughty times back then? Yes it was!


----------



## cheflayne

ChrisBelgium said:


> one of my all time favorite songs ever by Canned Heat, On the road again...


Ditto this big time!!!
Definitely an all time favorite along with this one


----------



## chrisbelgium

I played these songs over and over again and I still love them 40+ years later.

Julie Driscoll & Brian Auger - Wheels on fire






Rolling Stones - Paint it black

Brian Jones was still alive and played the sitar. Jagger at his very best!


----------



## teamfat

This Wheel's on Fire is one of my favorite tunes, from The Band's "Music from Big Pink" Many consider that album as quite an influence on American Rock & Roll in the 70s.






(hmm, the embed didn't work.)


----------



## durangojo




----------



## chrisbelgium

teamfat said:


> This Wheel's on Fire is one of my favorite tunes, from The Band's "Music from Big Pink" Many consider that album as quite an influence on American Rock & Roll in the 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hmm, the embed didn't work.)


There seem to be a lot of versions of it, like many other Dylan songs. I'm not a Dylan fan as a performer, but so many artists made his work sound so much better.

Remember this legend performing another Dylan song?


----------



## teamfat

watchtower.gif




__
teamfat


__
Apr 18, 2014


----------



## petalsandcoco

Cool video's . I would have to say one of the best rock groups was Led Zep.

I was never one to get caught up in just one style or sound, I enjoy it all.

If you ever have a bad day, come here and listen to this song (great album btw) She starts to sing a little way into the music......hang on my little tomato !


----------



## michaelga

Here is a new one that has that 'old' feel to it.

Caution might make you break out in ...


Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros - Man on Fire


----------



## teamfat

Table manners. Maybe I'll try some of that chicken fried skunk.


----------



## michaelga

ROFL - nice one TF!


----------



## chrisbelgium

Petals, your Little tomato brought me to Sydney Bechet's Petite Fleur, something immortal;


----------



## mista

Oldie but a goodie.

How To Save A Life


----------



## pollopicu

Found a new great station on pandora called tokimonsta. Been listening to it all day long.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Oh nice Chris.

We saw the Mavericks over the weekend, drove to New Hampshire.

It was a concert I will never forget.

Raul Malo decided to do some acoustic solo's. Here is one of the songs that I have fallen in love with. I was allowed to take a video front stage. They brought down the house.............and me with it.





 If you have never heard them , you just have to give them a try.


----------



## chefbuba

The Mavericks rock! Love Raul's voice.


----------



## chicagoterry

Wow! Nice to meet two more Mavericks fans. Raul Malo deserves to be much more well known.

I also really like Alejandro Escovedo, who is similarly under-known. He can do lovely ballads and rock out equally well. There's a bunch of his stuff on his label's website. It's actually a great indie label out of Chicago called Bloodshot Records with an amazing roster of artists and lots of free tracks on their site.

https://www.bloodshotrecords.com/watch-and-listen/191

Here's some of his stuff.



__
https://soundcloud.com/id%3Dbshq%252Fsets%252Falejandro-escovedo-artist%3Bplaylist_id%3D22431188%3Btrack_id%3D117672751


----------



## chefbuba

It's Roy Orbison on salsa on country!


----------



## lagom

Thanks for the tip petals and chefbuba. Here I am with crappy hotel wifi in mallorca trying to get a grip on The Gourds and And now I got a new great group to get to know. Where in NH did u see them petals? I spent a good time of my youngling years living in southern NH.


----------



## petalsandcoco

@ Buba: High Five for the Mavericks !

@ Terry: They have an original sound. On one of your links there was a woman there singing by the name of Neko Case, great voice too.

@ Lagom: oh so glad you like them ! They played at the Capitol Center , south main street, Concord.





  








008.JPG




__
petalsandcoco


__
May 15, 2014







This was how close I was at the stage. Bliss.

Here is one of my favorite songs: Come Unto Me





 Here is a video of that song done at another concert I found online.

Check out these two songs: "As long as there's loving tonight" and "Dance in the moonlight" . You get a great feeling listening to this stuff.....and how ! Love em'

They played all the songs from their last album and most of the songs from their new album called "In Time".

They are celebrating 25 years.

We drove to Portland Maine the next day to DiMillos restaurant and ate some decent food.


----------



## chicagoterry

I adore Neko Case. Bought her very first album on a hunch back in the mid nineties and never looked back. I have them all.


----------



## teamfat

ChicagoTerry said:


> I adore Neko Case. Bought her very first album on a hunch back in the mid nineties and never looked back. I have them all.


----------



## pollopicu

Listening to Kenny Baron before heading out to work.


----------



## jeremy7086

Nirvana, I can listen to Kurt Cobain all day long. Once the food is prepared, all I do is listen to him and enjoy my meal.


----------



## petalsandcoco

MichaelGA said:


> Here is a new one that has that 'old' feel to it.
> 
> Caution might make you break out in ...
> 
> Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros - Man on Fire


Just so cool to listen to right now, sitting in that burning sun and I love it ! 
Need more blues stuff Mike.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Most people sing with their voice, this one sings with every fiber in her body... It's Spanish flamenco singer Estrella Morente, this time in the company of a few other participants. See how they can fill the room with passion. And there's a short flamenco dance at the end, performed by Soleá Morente.


----------



## pollopicu

I can't wait to go back to Spain. That was great, thanks for sharing, saving it in my favs.


----------



## michaelga

Happy World Goth Day!

Here are a few classics... well maybe more than a few... heavily influenced by alcohol and KEXP....











next time it will be more blues for Petals!


----------



## chez julie

Some great music here! A couple of bluesy favs...


----------



## teamfat

An old, old blues tune in honor of the holiday this weekend in the US of A.


----------



## pollopicu

Blue in Green-voyage. Love this beat.


----------



## lagom

Got a 5 hour drive alone to Stockholm today with the last five podcasts of Intelligence Squared cued up.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

We're looking forward to a 10 hour drive to California to move my Mother... My husband's IPhone playlist has some, well, let's just say interesting choices of music that I wouldn't think that he would have cared for.


----------



## michaelga

This one is for Petals...

Local Canadian Talent - very much in the style of Tom Waits...but with a bit more Canadian!

... and beard!


----------



## michaelga

[h1]Paco Peña performs "Farruca" in Studio Q [/h1]


----------



## petalsandcoco

Mike, he has quite a voice. I never heard of them to my knowledge. 
The second song has somewhat of a flamenco swing to it, so nice. 

Have you ever listened to BB King and Clapton ? There is some great blues happening there.


----------



## cheflayne




----------



## teamfat

You "heritage" rockers should check out Neil Young's latest release "A Letter from Home" recorded in this device.

And I Love Roy Buchanan. Jimmy Thackery does a version of Roy's Blues that sounds like old Roy himself.

mjb.


----------



## michaelga

petalsandcoco said:


> Mike, he has quite a voice. I never heard of them to my knowledge.
> The second song has somewhat of a flamenco swing to it, so nice.
> 
> Have you ever listened to BB King and Clapton ? There is some great blues happening there.


Ben is just getting a name for himself... i'm actually attending a 'house-gig' in July where he and his band are playing... expensive tickets but only 40 in the house.

Paco is great for the classics.

I have, and own almost all the recordings I can get from them... I just prefer to post either 'lost-oldies' or 'new-stuff' with many exceptions.

I just love music. All music.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

image.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 2, 2014








Billy Joel concert last night in Phoenix

What a show! Well worth the money. 
We were surprised that he had an unadvertised opening act ... Gavin Degraw ... Unknown to us, but he was well received by the audience 
Great great great show... Key word show!


----------



## pollopicu




----------



## chrisbelgium

Salif Keita... 6 minutes of joy


----------



## chicagoterry

Sharon Jones & The Dap Kings--Modern Funky Soul.

This is older. They just released a new record--a year after Jones was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and reportedly successfully treated.


----------



## chicagoterry

And Amalia Rodrigues--the Queen of Fado, Portugal's music of destiny or fate.


----------



## lagom

Doing house work on a rainy day and boring the hell out of my kids with this. For all us dull history buffs.


----------



## pollopicu




----------



## michaelga

Something on a completely different track.


----------



## durangojo

@petalsandcoco.....this is for all but especially for you my friend……i dare you to sit in your chair.....goes without saying, turn it up!

joey











You do have the cd with eric and bb,right?


----------



## durangojo

one more...this one just chokes me up every time...sad and happy and strangely optimistic at the same time....wow,such great gifts in those two...just to see Pavarotti's smile is priceless. I miss him.
joey


----------



## petalsandcoco

durangojo said:


> @]petalsandcoco....this is for all but especially for you my friend……i dare you to sit in your chair.....goes without saying, turn it up!
> 
> joey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do have the cd with eric and bb,right?


Love it Joey, thank you. Rock me baby is just so bluesy . The jazz festival will be opening up soon , I'll be checking out a singer called Susie Arioli .


----------



## petalsandcoco

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





One of many songs by her .


----------



## chrisbelgium

My country's own Jacques Brel with "Ne me quitte pas". With English subtitles but don't let them take your attention away from the emotions Brel expresses in this song. A masterpiece.


----------



## barbara7

The BeeGees are about all I listen to !!!  I listen to old school counrty as well as classical and reggae, but The Bee Gees are my favorite!


----------



## genemachine

ChrisBelgium said:


> My country's own Jacques Brel with "Ne me quitte pas". With English subtitles but don't let them take your attention away from the emotions Brel expresses in this song. A masterpiece.


While Jacques Brel obviously can't be beaten at this, still, do you know Barb Jungr's excellent cover? 




When it comes to Jacques Brel, though, I prefer Jef and Le plat pays... Make of it what you want.


----------



## chicagoterry

Nice to hear about Canadian talent.

I really like the Ben Caplan, Michael.

And Petals, Susie Arioli is pretty wonderful, too.

We now get the Q show with Jian Gomeshi here in Chicago, so we do hear more Canadian musicians than we used to, but these are both new to me.


----------



## durangojo

Love the very soulful voice of Lizz Wright.....


----------



## chicagoterry

Yes to Lizz Wright.

Another soulful Jazz diva:


----------



## teamfat

It was Les Paul's birthday the other day. What an interesting fellow - not only a great musician but such an innovator on th etechnical side of recording.






And Shalit's hair - wow!


----------



## pollopicu

ahh remember this?


----------



## chicagoterry

Just heard that Jazz great Jimmy Scott died on June 12.






http://www.washingtonpost.com/enter...0725b6-48c3-11e3-a196-3544a03c2351_story.html


----------



## flipflopgirl

Carole King "Tapestry".

She is my rainy day go to.

mimi


----------



## pollopicu

Amazing, simply amazing!!!!
[h2]Watch "Buika: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert"[/h2]


----------



## flipflopgirl

Been taking a trip down memory lane recently.......

Harvest/ Neil Young

Low Spark of High Heeled Boys/ Traffic

Paradise Theater/ STYX

Moondance/ Van Morrison

As well as a mix CD of Bette Midler, Judy Collins, Phoebe Snow and The Winnie the Pooh Song (forget who cut that one) and a couple of tracks by Joe Tex.

I grew up listening to music when it was ok to mix it up which left me with an appreciation of just about everything.

mimi


----------



## pollopicu

I like Bette Middler.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Pollopicu said:


> Amazing, simply amazing!!!!
> [h2]Watch "Buika: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert"[/h2]


Baaaang! This singer gave me such a "coup-de-foudre", PP. Her voice has a very sexy irresistible "grain" in it, not to mention the passion she puts in her performance. Thanks for sharing this, amiga!


----------



## flipflopgirl

Pollopicu said:


> I like Bette Middler.


One of my faves.

IMO my generation's Streisand.

I cannot believe she is no longer touring and I never went to see her.

mimi


----------



## pollopicu

Yeah, anytime.

My friend sent me the link, I watched it in my car during my lunch break, and I have to say I was very moved by her performance, almost brought me to tears. Her style has heavy Spanish influences, with Mexican undertones, and then she totally killed it with the Jazz. Awesome. I would go even further to say I can hear a lot of Caribbean in there too, PR, Cuban, Haitian...

Two days prior to listening to it i had booked another trip to Spain. This time longer.. So it was nice to listen to the video, took me back.

Edited to add: that she's literally toured ALL over the world. She was just in Barcelona, NYC and PR very recently.

http://www.conchabuikamusic.com/shows/


----------



## pollopicu

flipflopgirl said:


> One of my faves.
> 
> IMO my generation's Streisand.
> 
> I cannot believe she is no longer touring and I never went to see her.
> 
> mimi


I LOVE Streisand. People can say what they will about her, but man, that woman has a voice that melts my soul.


----------



## chrisbelgium

You're very right, PP, she has definitely flamenco influences! I found this stunning video where she sings with Javier Limón... breath taking! And here you hear so well that nice "grain" in her voice. Thanks again for pointing out this fabulous singer, PP, I didn't even know of her existence.






So, you're going back to Spain? Watch it, Spain so much gets under your skin!


----------



## pollopicu

It already has. Aside from enjoying the obvious beauty of Barcelona, I'm going to Spain to start a vicinity scout search because I'm actually thinking of wanting to spend a few months a year (Nov-Jan) there... like closing up our house, taking our dog, etc.


----------



## pomesugar

i'm listening to Kavinsky while chopping my parsley. The only reason i kept watching "drive" was this music /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium

Back to my old love, Sade.


----------



## ordo

Who compares with Claudio Villa singing Stornelli?


----------



## michaelga

One that is beyond description - starts as OK / Good... gets to funny then to real music and cow-bell.

All around interesting talent.

.... Jonathon Richman


----------



## michaelga




----------



## chef yay

Start off my 16 hour shift with a little underoath with some strong coffee.


----------



## genemachine

MichaelGA said:


> One that is beyond description - starts as OK / Good... gets to funny then to real music and cow-bell.
> 
> All around interesting talent.
> 
> .... Jonathon Richman


Oh god, how did I miss that? Another Jonathan Richman fan? He's a god among mere men. At first you think "what the **** is that"- Then you listen to it again. And again. And again.


----------



## michaelga

... pretty great stuff all you people are missing, come on give it a listen...


----------



## michaelga

Pimps of JoyTime - Keep that music playing

[VIDEO]



[/VIDEO]


----------



## solwinds

When in the kitchen at work we like listening to movie soundtracks. It's so much fun trying to buzz through a long list of prep to the imperial death march from Star Wars or the raptor chase scene from Jurassic Park!

Whilst at home I'm mostly listening to Letlive. - Blackest Beautiful,  Suicide Silence - you can't stop me, Anything by Gnarwolves. Just recently been getting back into the music i was listening to 10 years ago like Slipknot, The Offspring, Blink 182, Hatebreed, Machine Head.

Proper little grunger...


----------



## ordo

[h1]*The Mills Brothers*[/h1]
Nevertheless (1981)
[h1]



[/h1]


----------



## ordo

*Billie Holiday*

Tenderly






And a fine -tho by no means comparable- version by Rosemary Clooney, aunt of George Clooney (ladies faint).


----------



## cheflayne




----------



## annieqb

I've been switching to some alternative rock to classical to jazz to rap.

I can't make up my mind!!!


----------



## folsomjulie

Great topic. I Phone is filled with inspirational music that keeps

me uplifted and going. Have "The Man" on repeat as well as

Macklemore songs. Also have been listening to 90's R and B and

Hip Hop Classics. Brings me back to my high school and college

years and an overall great time to "grow up" Who remembers

Jagged Edge, Dru Hil, Monica, Color Me Badd, and even Vanilla Ice


----------



## flipflopgirl

My fave Grand has been "visiting" for a week now.

Please help......






mimi


----------



## teamfat

One of the best story songs ever recorded. Lengthy, 14 minutes, but I always enjoy hearing it. And with canning season here in the Northern parts, seems quite appropriate.

mjb.


----------



## durangojo

Wow, i t's hard to believe that Grace Slick turned 75 today...just wow! Happy Birthday Gracie and groove on! 

joey


----------



## flipflopgirl

That's a blast from the past @durangojo
Cannot believe she's 20 some odd years than me.
Always felt more like a barely older sister (the one who taught me how to get that blue eyeshadow on just right lol).
Listened to quite a few tunes on that 'tube page.
Cream... Neil Young.... Procol Harem (saw in concert sophomore? year high school).
Thanks girl.

mimi


----------



## teamfat

Two members of Jefferson Airplane, Jorma Kaukonen, guitar, and Jack Cassidy, bass, still perform together as Hot Tuna.  Great stuff.

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco

It was just one of those songs that made my heart feel like it was going to burst . Was it seeing her sing with a live orchestra ? Was it that last note ?


----------



## chefbuba

That was very nice Petals, I like a little orchestra in my music these days, here's a goodie. It really needs to be played on a decent stereo. Ann & Nancy made Robert plant weep.


----------



## genemachine

teamfat said:


> One of the best story songs ever recorded. Lengthy, 14 minutes, but I always enjoy hearing it. And with canning season here in the Northern parts, seems quite appropriate.
> 
> mjb.


That's my kind of sound, @teamfat !






Handsome Family might be a thing for you, too.

Also,


----------



## genemachine

And of course, there is Johnny Dowd to lighten the mood...


----------



## teamfat

Rest in Peace, Bobby Keys, sax player for the Rolling Stones.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Just got back from "The Big City"





  








004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 12, 2014








(sorry for the blurry picture, but the house was rockin')

... where we went to see Fleetwood Mac.

This tour "On with the show" included

Christine McVie for the first time in 17 years!

AWESOME!!!


----------



## flipflopgirl

So @kaneohegirlinaz I cannot decide if I should be pissed at you or give you a big hug.
Awesome awesome awesome indeed!
May I touch the hem of your gown ?

Mimi


----------



## lagom

Im so jelous Kgirl. I saw them back in the late 70's but they arent comming anywhere near me on this tour. Must have been wonderful. 

Side note, doesnt Mick Fleetwood live in Hawaii?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@flipflopgirl we went to "The Big City" last year to see Fleetwood Mac too.

Funny, DH and I were discussing the different concerts we went to in the past,

and neither of us had gone to Fleetwood Mac because we couldn't afford the tickets.

They ask the most for their show than any other band, but now that we are older

and have that discretionary income, we go to see groups that we like.





  








travels 068.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 12, 2014








Not sure if shared with you, back in June we saw Billy Joel in concert,

MAN!

That was _THE BEST SHOW_ I've ever seen!





  








what the 005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 12, 2014








In February, we went to a very small theater and saw

Gordon Lightfoot, us old folks still can rock!





  








002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 12, 2014








at that same theater, we saw

Ray LaMontagne, great kid

I highly recommend retirement /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

@Lagom you're right, Mick Fleetwood, *A~MAZ~ING* drummer by the way, he did this long lick that sent the entire house into a frenzy btw, anyways, he has a home in Kula, Maui, Hawaii.

Folks in Hawaii don't really take notice of these celebrities much any more, there's just so many of them.

As a newlyweds, we lived on Oahu's "Gold Coast" and our neighbors were folks like Tom Selleck, Carol Burnett, Jim Neighbors, MEH!


----------



## teamfat

The mention of cold pizza in another thread reminded me of this tune.


----------



## hungarian madma

charlie daniels Christmas music for me Happy Holidays all


----------



## teamfat

Well sad to say Joe Cocker passed away today. There are a few of you out there of the appropriate age and experience to relate.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@teamfat, yeah, my DH told me just a bit ago that Joe Cocker had passed,

I'm feeling very old all of a sudden.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Just found XM-Sirius Radio Channel 17, HOLLY, 

Christmas music 24/7 with no commercials 

Mele Kalikimaka !!


----------



## lagom

I listen to a lot of NPR podcasts, as well as others but yesterday listened to The Nerdist podcast #612 where they interviewed Henry Winkler, aka The Fonz, simply one of the most intreresting interviews I have ever heard.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I saw this kid for the first time on SNL awhiles back,

can't stop watching his videos






AND, I find out he's from Honolulu!!

Nice kid!


----------



## cheflayne

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> AND, I find out he's from Honolulu!!


We won't hold that against him._ bwahahaha_


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I was reading Bruno Mars (Peter Hernandez) Wikipedia, his family had a group, The Love Notes in Honolulu, also he was "Little Elvis" ,

I remember that, oh man! He was great!





  








little elvis.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 23, 2014


----------



## alaminute

That makes me like him a little more. Yeah lagom, NPR rocks! I've been listening to non stop christmas jams for the last month.


----------



## just jim

Still remember old Saturday Night Live show where John Belushi would do his Joe Cocker impersonation, and one time Joe gets up on stage with him, Joe happily joining in on the joke.

Classy guy, and so talented.

He will be missed.


----------



## ordo

Incredible Schubert. So in advance.


----------



## chrisbelgium

This years BBC's Jools Holland Hootenanny on NYE was brilliant as always. Life performers this year; Jools Holland's Rhythm and Blues Orchestra, Ronnie Spector, Ed Sheeran, Boz Scaggs, Paolo Nutini, Ellie Goulding, William Bell, Paloma Faith, Wilko Johnson, Clean Bandit, Jess Glynne, Joss Stone, Ruby Turner, Hayseed Dixie.

And what an out-stan-ding performance by Joss Stone...

This was the first time I saw Boz scags with one of my favorite songs; Lowdown. Such a dark voice, I always thought Boz was, eh,... taller /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif.

Found this older life performance of "Lowdown" but the second video is Boz performing on Hootenanny 2015, a few days ago;





 <- click the YouTube logo at the bottom! - Lowdown





 Lido Shuffle on NYE Jools Hootenanny 2015


----------



## ordo

Two versions of Stravinski's Petruschka ballet, piano reduction version. So different piano schools.

Grigory Sokolov
















Yuja Wang


----------



## teamfat

He would have been 80 today.

mjb.


----------



## alaminute

Gillian welch is one of my absolute favorite folk artists!


----------



## ordo

*Mendelssohn Octet Op 20.*

He wrote this virtuos piece at his 16 years and made minor corrections some years later.


----------



## teamfat

If you are a fan of The Talking Heads, you should check this out.

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/videos/watch-an-unearthed-talking-heads-concert-from-1980-20150111


----------



## derk jan

Stiff little fingers and Missisippi John hurt


----------



## chrisbelgium

Breathtaking performance...

Quedate, translation of the Rihanna song, by the very lovely Spanish Ruth Lorenzo. What a discovery!


----------



## dave kinogie

Listen to a little of everything but lately a lot of At the Drive In, My Morning Jacket and Ratatat. Also, whenever Thin Lizzy "Dancing In the Moonlight" has popped on my playlist I throw it on repeat like a dozen times haha.


----------



## panini

teamfat said:


> If you are a fan of The Talking Heads, you should check this out.
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/videos/watch-an-unearthed-talking-heads-concert-from-1980-20150111


I threw in One Nation under a groove. Small world, I like to cook to Bernie W


----------



## chrisbelgium

*Laura Pausini*

Age has been so kind to the adorable Laura. Classy Italian lady!

1. A few years ago with Michael Bublé.






2. Here's Laura, a few decades ago with La Solitudine


----------



## fablesable

Started the morning off with some Godsmack and then when the rest of staff came in we have been dancing and bopping to Best Mashup Mix 2014 on youtube....lol 

Yup....there is nothin like de-stressing with a dance off......we can't stop laughing!!


----------



## teamfat

Rock & Roll Hall of Fame. Check.

Country Music Hall of Fame. Check.

Gospel Music Hall of Fame. Check.

Unparalleled icon of American music. Check.

Happy Birthday to The Man in Black.


----------



## chrisbelgium

Karima Ammar, Mario Biondi and Burt Bacharach - Come In Ogni Ora

Listen to Karima in Italian... stunning voice! She's part Italian and North African.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

My darling husband took me out on a date!

Dinner at Cafe Milano in Tucson Arizona





  








005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 13, 2015











  








007.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 13, 2015








We shared Bruschetta and we each ordered housemade Tagliatelle Bolognese

and then the main event






The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band live at the Fox Theatre in Tucson Arizona

Gotta love that IPhone! (SHHH, don't tell I took this video)

What a great show, truely! We had great seats in the balcony, a love seat actually,

my husanad is such a romantic!

Then we had Ice Cream after the show, a fabulous date night, I felt young again,

if only for an evening, listening to music for my earlier years.


----------



## chefbuba

Looks like a fun evening!


----------



## cerise

Nothing on TV... so, watched Flashdance again. Old-fashioned 80's toe-tapping music..


----------



## chefbuba

Australian Pink Floyd...... I don't really care for cover bands, but these guys get it right! So slip into your recliner, turn the lights out and the sound up.


----------



## lagom

I went to see the Foo Fighters Friday night. Guessing that break a leg thing won't be too popular back stage now. [emoji]128541[/emoji]


----------



## cerise

His voice always brings/brought a lump to my throat, and chills up my spine.


----------



## cerise

On VH1, the other night - The Doors' concert in 1968, live at the Hollywood Bowl. I luuuuv Jim Morrison.


----------



## cerise

Fast Forward to 1985... Freddy Mercury (Queen) Live Aid - Radio Ga Ga


----------



## cerise

And... He sure could rock a crowd.





.


----------



## cerise

Adele performing "hello" on SNL. She "brought down the house."


----------



## flipflopgirl

Country swing as well as the 1970s/1980s.

Good memories.

mimi


----------



## lagom

I introduce my kids to new music all the time. Been doing old Rod Stewart ( downtown train) and such. Tonight while in a traffic jam I qued up Morrison Hotel, ahhhh peace frog[emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## flipflopgirl

Lagom said:


> I introduce my kids to new music all the time. Been doing old Rod Stewart ( downtown train) and such. Tonight while in a traffic jam I qued up Morrison Hotel, ahhhh peace frog[emoji]128512[/emoji]


Everything old is new again.

The 4 year old Grand has a good ear and was singing along with Humble Pie (30 days) the other day.

If I was not driving I would have gotten some vid.

mimi


----------



## cerise

Cerise said:


> Adele performing "hello" on SNL. She "brought down the house."


Did anyone catch snl?

Haven't watched it in years, but the spoof "Adele saves Thanksgiving" was pretty funny (in a snl no holds barred wacky way).

Here's the SNL spoof of Adele's video. (The original 'Hello' video, if you haven't seen it, will make more sense.) Hello from the other side. LOL. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## jonathan norris

Reggae.


----------



## Hank

Lots of Diana Krall lately


----------



## stevan

Just put on some Metallica - _Seek and Destroy_ while at work and found this in the comments section - Chef Talk seems like the right place to share:





  








Capture.JPG




__
stevan


__
Dec 8, 2015


----------



## happyhound

"Sick of Food"

American Music Club






Mainly because of the brothers and sisters I lost to the epidemic. Also because the bass player Danny and I were bad-ass line cooks in mid 80's. Man that sentence makes me feel old...


----------



## flipflopgirl

Merry Christmas yall!

Yes this is old but remains one of my standout Christmas favorites.

Good country swing by a much younger George Strait.....

Grab your honey and hit that sawdust covered floor....






mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl

flipflopgirl said:


> Merry Christmas yall!
> 
> Yes this is old but remains one of my standout Christmas favorites.
> 
> Good country swing by a much younger George Strait.....
> 
> Grab your honey and hit that sawdust covered floor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimi


In fact I hold the whole collection close to my heart.

Tamales anyone?

mimi


----------



## chefbuba

King George!


----------



## cerise

The Beatles Happy Christmas and the Nutcracker. Happy, Merry, Joy and Peace.


----------



## masonrk

Thankfully my Grandfather introduced me to older music when I was young. It started with The Drifters "Under The Boardwalk" then progressed from there to Billy Paul, Luther Ingram, Luther Vandross, The Floaters.

But then I wised up, you see. I went back to the 1950's and found the greats, Elvis, Sinatra, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis Jr. Thats when the fun began! I  Throw some Oldies in with some alternative, dance, rap, and jazz. As for specific artists:

Rap:

Kendrick Lamar

TUT

J. Cole

Logic

Isaiah Rashad

Many others

Alternative:

Hadag Nahash

2814

My Morning Jacket

Psymun

Dance

Rameses B(Highly Reccomend)

Monstercat

Madeon

Jazz:

Miles Davis

Dave Brubeck(On Vinyl)

Maynard Ferguson

Oldies:

Paul Simon

Frank Sinatra

Sammy Davis Jr.

Michael Buble

Kool and the Gang

Johnny Cash

Billy Joel

Bee Gees

Artie Shaw


----------



## cheflayne

On vacation in Hawaii, staying in the Puna region of the Big Island, so for your listening pleasure a little local flavor...

some toes in the sand slack key kanikapila with the Kalapana Awa Band.


----------



## lagom

Just read that Guy Clark left us. Most of us oldtimers probly remember this below.


----------



## chicagoterry

Homegrown Tomatoes! My immediate thought, too, though really what he should be known for is his mentoring of at least two generations of fabulous songwriters--Townes Van Zant, Lyle Lovett, Steve Earl, Roseanne Cash, Rodney Crowell, Joe Ely, Nancy Griffith, to name a few. And Emmylou Harris did some of her loveliest work with him.


----------



## epicous




----------



## zelji

Listening to my same old playlist. Got Cold play, Bryan Adams, Zara Larson, Eminem...


----------



## chicagoterry

No way to delete a post? Really?


----------



## chicagoterry

I just heard that Candye Kane died last month. RIP Toughest Girl Alive.


----------



## lagom

2016 is a harsh year on music.






This is what I went to see with my 17 year old and her friend with last night in Helsinki. Flew up yesterday morning and of course the pilots union went on strike 4 hours after we got there so now its the overnight ferry to Stockholm and a rental car back to Göteborg. Thank god next month is ZZTop And Bruce locally.


----------



## flipflopgirl

Not a huge fan of The Boss but I love me some ZZ !
I was dating a bass player who would fill in on soundboard for touring bands.
He worked one of their shows and I got to tag along.
Needed something to put on my badge so I was dressing room hostess lol.
Met and talked to them for a short time before the show but when they were finished they went straight to the limos.
Budweiser was sponsoring the tour but Bill Ham ran a tight ship when it came down to sex drugs and rock n roll.
Not one beer was taken from any of the ice chests.
Got back to the hotel and discovered I had an open tab in the bar....
Nice guys.

mimi


----------



## teamfat

Three packs a day, and she isn't talking about cigarettes.

mjb.


----------



## leonking

I listen to a Swedish rock band named Ghost, they won the grammy for best rock performance this year. Worth checking out!


----------



## planethoff

I just got exposed to Victorian Trout Conspiracy. Pretty fun stuff


----------



## cheflayne

Planethoff said:


> I just got exposed to Victorian Trout Conspiracy. Pretty fun stuff


Yeah I like their stuff, like you said fun. Kinda remind me of Madness


----------



## pete

My 9 year old daughter has been on a Frank Sinatra kick recently so I've been playing a lot of Frank, Dean, Sammy, etc.  It's so cool to be drinving along and hear my daughter belt out "That's Life" along with Frank.


----------



## lagom

Pete said:


> My 9 year old daughter has been on a Frank Sinatra kick recently so I've been playing a lot of Frank, Dean, Sammy, etc. It's so cool to be drinving along and hear my daughter belt out "That's Life" along with Frank.


There is a double CD of "A night on the town with the rat pack " , sounds like a good gift for her.


----------



## pete

Lagom said:


> There is a double CD of "A night on the town with the rat pack " , sounds like a good gift for her.


Thanks!!


----------



## oregonyeti

https://archive.org/details/etree has a lot of really great music. It's live show recordings. IMO about 90% of it is not that good or so-so, and 10% is great, and with the amount of music they have that turns out to be a lot of great stuff.

Steve Kimock, String Cheese Incident and Green Light are some of my favorite bands on there.

Here's a great show from Green Light. I would say they're bluesy rock.


----------



## laurenlulu

Josh Groban, lost my baby boy a week ago and his voice gets me closer to God


----------



## oregonyeti

Laurenlulu, how unbelievably sad. I am so sorry. I have two children and I can only imagine your grief. I'm glad that Josh Groban can take away some of the pain.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Lauren i know the pain of losing someone. Of course i can´t imagine your pain since i am not a father, but i did lose my father last year and yesterday lost my paternal grandmother (who was basically my second mother). 

I´m so sorry about your loss.


----------



## laurenlulu

He was a very loving and lived to make others happy. He was 20, we were going to go on a cruise out of New Orleans for his 21st bday (I was the one person he wanted to spend it with), he was going to get ordained and marry my sweetheart and I in June saying Do you Charles take Lauren and Travis. He was my love and my light every day. Depression is difficult to escape no matter how much reasoning is heard or hugs and kisses felt. Thank you for your kind words, the world lost a beautiful soul.




  








image.jpeg




__
laurenlulu


__
Jul 23, 2016


----------



## lagom

God bless and strengthen you Lauren. As a dad to 4+2 I can imagine your pain. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Penelopee61

Hello there! I love old hits and that is what I am listening to now..My favorite one for this is 'what is love' from 90s..I want such music back now! these were amazing times!


----------



## teamfat

mjb.


----------



## Flour

Fiona Apple Led Zeppelin and Pfunk


----------



## happyhound

For you old early 90's SF guys, American Music Club.
All of it. 
"Sick of Food" on repeat.
For you non 90's SF food guys/gals, do yourself a favor and youtube it.


----------



## dectra

gonefishin said:


> I've been listening to Eva Cassidy _Songbird_ and
> Ella Fitzgeralds Christmas recently. I also got some tickets today for Buddy Guy with Lonnie Brooks & Indigenous
> 
> enjoy the music!
> dan


Eva rocks. Had a chance to see her at the Birchmere, but I decided to do something else that weekend; learned later that she passed away shortly thereafter. Definitely one of my regrets when it comes to music.

Have been listening to the artist LP for a bit....she's got one hell of a range. Puts on a good show as well.


----------



## teamfat




----------



## cheflayne

Niamey Jam by Bombino


----------



## phaedrus

I'd have loved to see Eva Cassidy live! Such an epic talent, taken far too soon.

Lately I've been listening a lot to Anna Vedovic. Also just got the newest album by Punch Brothers, and while I haven't got a lot of time with it I'm loving it so far.


----------



## gonefishin

Been listening to Jeff Hamilton albums lately.


----------



## peachcreek

I love this song.


----------



## harpua

Raffi and sesame street songs, with some Willie Nelson mixed in there.


----------



## Iceman




----------



## mike9

A lot of Miles, Stanley Clark, Headhunters, lots of guitar all in the kitchen when I'm cooking and entertaining. Sometimes I'm in a "big band" mood and will stream Tower of Power, Snarky Puppy, Jaco, Four Play, etc.


----------



## Iceman




----------



## ShelteredBugg1

Griselda movement.


----------



## phaedrus

I love this girl! She covers a bunch of 80's show's theme songs- Knight Rider, Airwolf, TMNT, He-Man, etc.


----------



## EdwardBrock




----------



## Iceman




----------



## topazann

Most listened to albums this calendar year so far:

Melt Banana - Fetch
Nick Drake - Bryter Layter
Ween - White Pepper


----------



## teamfat

There are about 30 different holidays celebrated by the major religions of the world in the November - January timeframe. Maybe you celebrate Christmas, maybe you don't. But whatever you do believe, you can believe in beautiful music.






mjb.


----------



## Iceman




----------



## butzy

Nothing much...
Only just got power (solar) and actually a bit bored with my mp3 player songs.
No TV or CD player set up yet and no radio connection.
So I listen to the wind, my Jack Russells yapping, hyena's, baboons, goats and birds ...


----------



## Transglutaminase

KPJK innerweb radio...1920's to 1990's ..every genre


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico

Oh man, we've been grooving on (don't laugh) 60's cuts from Herb Alpert and the Tiajuana Brass the past few days - my mother (rest her soul) loved his stuff, and when my stepdaughter (who knew nothing of this) came up, she started playing TJB songs out of her playlist... It's funny, as I usually listen to either something a little more "hardcore" from that era, or opera / classical, but this totally opened up my audio repritoire and got me grooving to 60's mariachi.

Whipped cream, anyone? :emoji_yum:


----------



## Hank

I've been listening to Spotify playlist generated by Shazam. 

I use Shazam like everyone I guess, hear something I like and then sometimes come back to it later and check it out. Sometimes not. I also had setup the Shazam app to send everything I search to a Spotify playlist which I have ignored for years.

The other day I played that list. It was pretty cool.


----------



## french fries

hank said:


> I also had setup the Shazam app to send everything I search to a Spotify playlist


I had no idea one could do that. That's a great idea!


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North

I just finished listening to Deep Purple’s Child in Time, from the Deep Purple I Rock album, o Youtube. The stong still blows me away.



John Lord opens with a tranquil, soothing melody on a Hammond, driven through a Marshal Stack. Ian Gillan joins with a voice so delicate, it almost hides the underlying darkness embedded in the lyrics. The vocals then change into Gillan’s note-perfect screams that make you wonder if his vocal chords bionic, Surely. A man just can’t hit so many octaves.



Backto the keyboard, which provides a perfect intro to Ritvhie Blackmore, who starts easy, with smooth, long notes, lulling you into comfort, then blasting you with his frantic, yet amazing guitar work. You start head banging, and playing air drums, no matter who is watching.
Ian Pace’s drums work is perfect. The base of Roger Glover maintains rythim and stability. Your eyes are closed, and you are completely committed to, and immersed in the music. And it stops, for maybe two seconds, silence. Lord’s keyboard re-creates the opening tranquility, with Gillan again performing his amazing vocals. The song ends with the keyboard creating a sense of tension, urgency. Run. So,mething is going to happen. Gillan screams again, a couple of times. And then, one powerful, single chord, booms, and completes the song.



This song actually put a lump in my throat, It’s that good. There is only one other band that can affect me like that, Yes. Listen to Roundabout sometime. I mean, really listen t it. Hear the impeccable guitar of Steve How, the bass guitar of Chris Squire, the man who defined bass guitar, John Anderson’s etherial vocals, the incomparable Rick Wakeman at the keyboard, keyboard, and Bill Bruford’s jazz flavored drums. Then, listen to how each part every one of them a masterpiece, join together to dazzle your music senses. IMHO, it’s the best prog rock song ever created, and that’s saying a lot.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## phaedrus

Are you the same _Chief Longwind of the North _from DiscussCooking?


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North

phaedrus said:


> Are you the same _Chief Longwind of the North _from DiscussCooking?


Yes' It's good to find another site, with people who love the culinary arts.

And I love you Aristotle quote.

What was you moniker on DC?

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## phaedrus

I sent you a PM, CLotN.


----------



## Cief Lonwind of the North

phaedrus said:


> I sent you a PM, CLotN.


I'd love to read it, but can't seem to figure out how to view my PM's.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## AmanZerm

I'm listening to Joey B Toonz's podcast. He's funny.


----------



## cheflayne

*



*


----------



## cheflayne

I like Joe Rogan but can't wrap my head around why he is afraid of what is in the COVID-19 vaccine but yet not afraid of what is in horse de-wormer and probably eats bologna as well. :~)


----------



## phaedrus

Yeah, Rogan is a full-on nutter!:emoji_fearful: But he's sometimes entertaining.


----------



## phaedrus

They're both nuts, and there's zero credible evidence for horse dewormer for use on Covid. Besides, it's also made by Big Pharma so the nutters are idiots as well.


----------



## french fries

FoodFighter said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8088823/
> 
> Bold highlighting is my own.
> 
> If had Ivermectin I'd be taking it.
> 
> Out of curiosity what do you base you opinions upon? which sources do you use?


Here's an answer to that publication:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8415510/#R1


----------



## phatch

while ivermectin is certainly off topic, please keep to the topic of the thread we're in and save political topics for elsewhere.


----------



## cheflayne




----------



## mike9

There is a series of these "Hard Bop" albums on youtube. Some are 3+hrs. long of different artists from the 60's and 70's. I also listen to Stanley Clarke, Miles, etc. - that's the Jazz I grew up on.






This especially nice if I'm in the kitchen a long time I don't have to que up a different playlist.


----------



## L'uovo vulcanico

Wow... that takes me back a few decades... we had an exec who used to play stuff like this on his office stereo, just enough to hear under the hubbub of the line... and I noticed the vibe working there was always relaxed, cool, and professional... brings back a LOT of good memories, thanks (and thanks for the link!).


----------



## Transglutaminase

KPJK radio..mostly
They play anything from 1920s to pop..the odd underground Christmas tunes lately
http://kpjkradio.com/Wonder where KPJK comes from?;
https://screenrant.com/twin-peaks-show-this-water-well-poem-meaning/Video clip from Twin Peaks ( *WARNING!* Graphic Scenes)


----------



## Transglutaminase

Sunday mornings - always WWOZ New Orleans 
https://www.wwoz.org/listen/player/Bluegrass, then Cajun (I'm not into the jazz later on)


----------



## smaakmakerij

Listen to many types, but go to are the Brandenburg Concerti.

City I currently live in doesn't have much choice in radio stations with music (one of the things I miss about New York and Chicago).


----------



## epic99game

anyone help me? iam still beginner for opened home industry


----------



## epic99game

epic99game said:


> anyone help me? iam still beginner for opened home industry


City Awesome Slot Online Epic99 Slot Deposi Pulsa


----------

